# Lakers 'Off-Season' Rumors & Info



## Cris

Just a thread for random articles and tid-bits that probably don't warrant their own thread.

Here's one I picked saw on twitter. 



> The Lakers can bring in up to $5,575,113 in salary to complete the Sasha Vujacic non-simultaneous trade without sending a single player out.
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/six-moves-the-lakers-should-make/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Apparently the Sasha exception can be used in a sign and trade to pick up a player. We can then use our full mini MLE to sign someone else. We just have to find a team willing to do a S&T with us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

A perfect "offseason" would entail using the amnesty clause on Puke, then using our trade exception and mini-MLE to add a deadly shooter and a solid backup big man. Preferrably, the big man would be one who can actually produce when given minutes, i.e. not Joe Smith or Theo Ratliff.

I want a PG like the rest of us, but with Aaron Brooks in China, non of the Free Agents really grab my attention. I'd rather take my chances on Fish, Blake and Morris than lock one of these FAs in for four years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/7308313/gm-says-los-angeles-lakers-likely-limited-free-agency-cba



> Updated: December 2, 2011, 7:52 PM ET
> GM: Lakers likely limited in free agency
> EmailPrintComments
> 12
> By Dave McMenamin
> ESPNLosAngeles.com
> Archive
> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Los Angeles Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak is energized the NBA is going back to work, but knows that the particulars of the post-lockout world will present new challenges for him to continue to field a championship-caliber team.
> 
> The Lakers, who were hardly discouraged by the dollar-for-dollar luxury tax penalties they paid out in the past in order to pursue top-notch talent, will face new restrictions by the collective bargaining agreement that is expected to be ratified next week.
> 
> More on the Lakers
> 
> For more news, notes and analysis of the Lakers, check out the Land O' Lakers blog from the Kamenetzky Brothers. Blog
> 
> "All we have is an outline [of a deal], but my understanding of the outline and based on our financial structure, we would be very limited in what we could do with our team in terms of free agency in the next two weeks," Kupchak said Friday.
> 
> As a luxury tax paying team under the proposed CBA, the Lakers would only have the mini mid-level exception available to them, worth about $9.4 million over three years to offer to a free agent. They can also sign players to the veteran's minimum. Under the terms of the last deal, the Lakers could offer a five-year deal worth approximately $30 million every offseason, regardless if the team's payroll breached the luxury tax line or not.
> 
> Los Angeles has nine players under contract and would push its roster to 11 if the team decides to exercise the options on second-year players Devin Ebanks and Derrick Caracter. The Lakers would still need to sign two additional players to meet the NBA's minimum roster requirement of 13 players.
> 
> Kupchak said those two spots are likely to be filled by a ball-handling guard and a backup big man. He does not anticipate frontcourt players Theo Ratliff or Joe Smith to return to the team. Free agent guard Shannon Brown could be the answer to their empty backcourt space, but Kupchak expects Brown to sign with another team as well.
> 
> Kupchak said he and members of the team's front office and coaching staff met late into the night on Thursday discussing potential moves and guessing what the rest of the league was planning to do with trades and free agency signings. The thinking remains that despite new financial constraints being placed on the Lakers by what they can offer, they can continue to entice free agents because they are still located in sunny Los Angeles and they will still be a championship contender.
> 
> "We're hopeful there's a player out there who's made money in his career and is on the back end and is looking at a championship, or a player who is developing," Kupchak said. "That's harder to do."
> 
> *The Lakers have interest in Delonte West, who played for coach Mike Brown in Cleveland and last played for Boston, as a potential fill-in at guard and also are keen on Indiana free agent Josh McRoberts, according to a source with knowledge of their thinking. ESPN.com's Marc Stein reported that Denver free-agent guard Arron Afflalo is also on the Lakers' radar*.
> 
> The elephant in the room, of course, was Orlando's 6-foot-11, 265-pound center Dwight Howard, whose contract with the Magic expires at the end of the season. Unless Howard signs an extension with the Magic, the expectation is Orlando will trade him and Los Angeles is a possible destination. Stein and ESPN Insider Chad Ford reported this week that L.A. is expected to offer "some combination" of Andrew Bynum, Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom for Howard.
> 
> Kupchak side-stepped a direction question about L.A.'s interest in Howard.
> 
> "Obviously talking about other team's players would be considered tampering, so I wouldn't answer that question," Kupchak said.
> 
> He also sniffed out a question that he thought was indirectly referring to Bynum's standing within the organization.
> 
> "You're trying to get me to talk about one player that might be young?" Kupchak said with a smile. "I understand a lot of our players' names have been out there and maybe that's the one name you're referring to."
> 
> *While Kupchak remained guarded with his answers, Lakers forward Matt Barnes was much more open when asked about the rumors surrounding his former teammate Howard.
> 
> "You know, I've been hearing Dwight. I've been hearing Baron [Davis]. I've been hearing stuff a lot lately," Barnes said. "I've talked to both of those guys and they want to be here, so we'll see what happens."*
> 
> It's been speculated that the Cleveland Cavaliers will use its amnesty provision on the L.A.-native Davis and get out from the two years and approximately $28.7 million remaining on his contract.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://www.hoopsworld.com/2011-nba-free-agency-diary/



> A source close to Los Angeles Lakers Center Andrew Bynum has been predicting that he would end up being traded to Orlando Magic for months
> now and reiterated that sentiment to HOOPSWORLD today. The belief is based off the assumption that the Magic are eventually going to be willing to trade All-Star center Dwight Howard.
> 
> For the first time in three summers, Bynum was healthy and spent the prolonged offseason preparing himself for what should be the best year of his career. The source classified Bynum as “indifferent” to all the trade talk and willing to play wherever. This is the third time he’s been rumored to be the centerpiece of a package for an All-Star, previously being involved in discussions for Kevin Garnett and Jason Kidd.
> 
> The source also spoke highly regarding how good of a fit Bynum would be in Orlando, stating that it’s his time to be the man. Bynum voiced the desire to be more of a featured option at the conclusion of last season, but it’s going to be hard for that to happen as long as Pau Gasol and Kobe Bryant are still Lakers.
> 
> The Howard saga is still in its early stages, but should start to speed up once he notifies Orlando that he is unwilling to sign an extension.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Signing Affalo would be awesome. They can play him and Kobe in the backcourt together and have Affalo guarding the PG.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

West makes sense. Decent defender, can hit the outside shot and play either guard position, played for Mike Brown and fits into our price range. Not a lot of quality bigs in our price range but we still need someone to spell Bynum/Pau.

But I am curious to see what we do with our SF situation. All this talk of picking up a SF when we already have so many makes me wonder if the front office is sour on Ron.


----------



## Game3525

Affalo would be ideal, but I don't think we can afford him.

Delonte is crazy, but he would fit. Good defender, can knock down an open shot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I would love to pick up Aflalo. UCLA product.


----------



## Luke

I wouldn't mind Aflalo or Delonte, both of them are solid.

I'd rather snag Dwight though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Just trade Bynum, Lamar, Ebanks, Morris and a first rounder to ORL for Dwight and Hedo, and call it a day. This Dwight-to-LA talk is going to go on forever and it's going to get soooooo old.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Apparently the Sasha exception can be used in a sign and trade to pick up a player. We can then use our full mini MLE to sign someone else. We just have to find a team willing to do a S&T with us.


The only way I see them using that is to trade Lamar for a star overpaid player like Rudy Gay. Or if they made a push at Howard they could take back Hedo without having to match the salaries.


----------



## e-monk

in the short term if you have to give up Bynum AND Lamar or Gasol to get Howard and a bad contract you're not really helping yourself (long term is obviously a different story) and would be better off trying to shore up the PG position 

in the short run Bynum/Gasol or Bynum/Odom or Gasol/Odom gives you just as much umph inside to continue working in Kobe's window (which if you aren't going to do that you might as well amnesty mr bean's 30m and get to work on the rebuilding in earnest)


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> in the short term if you have to give up Bynum AND Lamar or Gasol to get Howard and a bad contract you're not really helping yourself (long term is obviously a different story) and would be better off trying to shore up the PG position
> 
> in the short run Bynum/Gasol or Bynum/Odom or Gasol/Odom gives you just as much umph inside to continue working in Kobe's window (which if you aren't going to do that you might as well amnesty mr bean's 30m and get to work on the rebuilding in earnest)


Agreed, and I don't want people to think that what I was implying. I'm not for us rebuilding until its clear the championship contention is over.


----------



## Cris

> One league official says there are seven NBA teams that have two stretches of 5 games in 6 nights this season. Good luck with that.
> https://twitter.com/#!/WojYahooNBA/status/143558238951051264


...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> in the short term if you have to give up Bynum AND Lamar or Gasol to get Howard and a bad contract you're not really helping yourself (long term is obviously a different story) and would be better off trying to shore up the PG position
> 
> in the short run Bynum/Gasol or Bynum/Odom or Gasol/Odom gives you just as much umph inside to continue working in Kobe's window (which if you aren't going to do that you might as well amnesty mr bean's 30m and get to work on the rebuilding in earnest)


Trading Bynum/Odom for Howard would give us a better shot at a championship this year.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Trading Bynum/Odom for Howard would give us a better shot at a championship this year.


Only if Howard and Gasol can both play 40 minutes and they get a good backup guard to offset Brown's perimeter scoring and Odom's playmaking.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Jamel Irief said:


> Only if Howard and Gasol can both play 40 minutes and they get a good backup guard to offset Brown's perimeter scoring and Odom's playmaking.


Bynum/Odom doesn't work straight up so I assume that Turkoglu would be included. That would give us another playmaker. Brown is going to be replaced regardless of whether we get Howard or not.


----------



## Luke

If the Magic threw in Bass it would be over.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The Lakers search for perimeter shooting brings free agent Jason Kapono to their facility for a visit today, league sources tell Y!


----------



## DaRizzle

that guy is still in the league?!? I thought his inability to do anything BUT shoot a 3 got him outta the NBA...oh thats right, he played in Canada, same thing


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'd rather have Sasha back than Kapono...


----------



## Basel

Same here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AsVJghAI0Tx613logV1qvQO8vLYF?slug=aw-wojnarowski_chris_paul_dwight_howard_lakers_120511



> When Dell Demps was hired as the New Orleans Hornets general manager, his plane landed at the city’s airport in the summer of 2010, and he stepped into the terminal with his bags, folders and the thrill of running his own franchise. He walked into the gate area, peered toward a television and squinted his eyes to read the bottom scroll on the screen. Chris Paul(notes) wants a trade, it read.
> 
> “Welcome to New Orleans,” Demps would tell himself.
> 
> For everything he’s done to try to make Paul want to stay with the Hornets, Demps has always understood it was the most improbable resolution. The Hornets had no owner, no second star and no leverage to push back the momentum of other superstar players fleeing small markets for the bright lights, big city. The owners have made it more costly in the new collective bargaining talks for stars to leave, but the NBA can’t stop the magnetic pull to the metropolises, and never will.
> So Demps made the call on Wednesday to Paul’s agent, and there was no surprise: He was told that Paul wouldn’t be signing a new contract with the Hornets, that New York was his preferred destination and that ultimately a trade benefitted everyone. Orlando Magic GM Otis Smith is still awaiting confirmation from Dwight Howard(notes) that this will be Howard’s exit strategy, too. Demps never had a chance with Paul. The Hornets have payroll constraints, an archaic arena and literally no ownership. Smith had every chance: a committed owner, a league-high payroll and a sparking new arena.
> 
> In a lot of ways, the Hornets and Orlando Magic are in a race to make a deal with the Los Angeles Lakers for Paul and Howard. They’re running so many scenarios across the big boards in their offices, but make no mistake: Los Angeles is the port that can entice Paul and Howard to sign extensions, with the one player – young center Andrew Bynum(notes) – as a centerpiece that can justify the trade.
> The Lakers and Hornets talked several days ago, league sources told Yahoo! Sports, but it was one of those circuitous conversations that left the sides unclear what it would take to get a deal done, and the talk ended with no formal offers. The Lakers and Hornets expect to speak again this week, sources said. The prospect of Pau Gasol(notes) as the primary player going to the Hornets won’t be acceptable, sources said. The Lakers will ultimately be willing to let New Orleans pick its player in the deal – Bynum or Gasol – but New Orleans is determined to get quality, and quantity, in a deal.
> 
> Bynum has privately been heard to say this offseason that he wants his own team, and the chances of him getting that – in New Orleans or Orlando – have never been higher. Years ago, Kobe Bryant(notes) wanted Bynum moved for Jason Kidd(notes), but Bryant’s been insistent all summer that he still believes in this core, isn’t interested in wholesale change.
> 
> Bryant isn’t anti-Dwight Howard, but he could see like everyone else: The Lakers need speed, athleticism and younger legs on the perimeter. Los Angeles could do little to stop Paul in the first round of the Western Conference playoffs, and that’ll only became a deeper issue this season and beyond. Nevertheless, through trades they’ve made and not made, through the hiring of their new coach, the Lakers have made it clear they don’t go to Bryant for his blessing.
> 
> In a shortened season, significant change can be risky, but it’s hard to believe these Lakers don’t need some boldness to become champions again. The Lakers could still revisit Lamar Odom(notes) for Andre Iguodala(notes), which would give them a superior athletic wing presence to make defending easier for Bryant and Ron Artest(notes).


More in link


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'd rather have Sasha back than Kapono...


Sasha can't opt out of his turkey deal.


----------



## Cris

> Bynum has privately been heard to say this offseason that he wants his own team, and the chances of him getting that – in New Orleans or Orlando – have never been higher. Years ago, Kobe Bryant wanted Bynum moved for Jason Kidd, but Bryant’s been insistent all summer that he still believes in this core, isn’t interested in wholesale change.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...rowski_chris_paul_dwight_howard_lakers_120511


You'll probably get your wish pal.


----------



## Game3525

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> The Lakers search for perimeter shooting brings free agent Jason Kapono to their facility for a visit today, league sources tell Y!


I know we need shooting, but do they all have to be stiffs?


----------



## Cris

> *Lakers Will Play December 25th, 26th, and 27th*
> 
> Every team will have to play at least one back-to back-to back this season, but no more than three sets per team.
> 
> The Lakers will waste no time as they kick their season right off with three games in three days.
> 
> Mike Breshnahan, of the LA Times has obtained details of the NBA schedule that will be released officially on Tuesday:
> 
> [The Lakers] are scheduled to play three games over the first three days of the season: Dec. 25 at home against Chicago, Dec. 26 at Sacramento and Dec. 27 at home against Utah.”
> 
> Also in the report it is noted that the Lakers will play a team on New Years Eve, and New Years Day they will face off against the Denver Nuggets.
> http://lakernation.com/2011/12/lakers-will-play-december-25th-26th-and-27th/


WTF!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Better to get it out of the way now than have to deal with them later in the season. I just hope we're not one of the teams that have more than one set.


----------



## 29380

Rumors out of New York are saying that the Knicks will play the Lakers on the 29th so that is four games in five days for the Lakers.


----------



## Luke

The regular season doesn't matter anyway. And besides I'd rather get the heavier parts of the season out at the start of the season when the boys are fresh.


----------



## TheAnswer

It's even worse because Bynum is suspended. /=


----------



## Jamel Irief

TheAnswer said:


> It's even worse because Bynum is suspended. /=


I forgot about that until now. Damn it.


----------



## Basel

I'd rather get the brutal parts of the schedule out of the way early than late in the season.


----------



## e-monk

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Trading Bynum/Odom for Howard would give us a better shot at a championship this year.


no it wouldnt - trading Gasol _or_ Odom _or_ Bynum for a PG would - Howard is not such a short term upgrade over either (or any) of those guys that he makes up for the loss of two of them

do you want to build around him long term instead of a 31 year old Gasol or an injury prone Bynum? of course you do

but short term it's a one position upgrade at the cost of a significant downgrade in depth and flexibility which doesnt really leave the team in any better position to compete this year


----------



## Cris

e-monk said:


> no it wouldnt - trading Gasol _or_ Odom _or_ Bynum for a PG would - Howard is not such a short term upgrade over either (or any) of those guys that he makes up for the loss of two of them
> 
> do you want to build around him long term instead of a 31 year old Gasol or an injury prone Bynum? of course you do
> 
> but short term it's a one position upgrade at the cost of a significant downgrade in depth and flexibility which doesnt really leave the team in any better position to compete this year


You can't measure a players devotion and dedication to a championship. Especially one that's revitalized playing on a team that's expected to win one like Howard would be. 

It's the 'Pau Gasol' effect.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Broussard reporting that we are pursuing both Howard and Paul on ESPN a few minutes ago.


----------



## Cris

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Broussard reporting that we are pursuing both Howard and Paul on ESPN a few minutes ago.


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Cris

RT @BlainSkinner: 4 of 10 worldwide 'trending now' subjects are @Lakers related. #amazing


----------



## Basel

Would be ****ing amazing.


----------



## DaRizzle

fap fap fap


----------



## Cris

> LA Times @Mike_Bresnahan say Lakers close on a 2-year min deal with Jason Kapono - says LA not close to CP3 and nowhere to date on DH12


I can live with Kapono for the minimum!


----------



## DaRizzle

what happened to him last year? DNPCD or injured?
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3734/career;_ylt=ApUz_Wf4Pr9iLQT5uxwGqaPfPKB4


----------



## Salomon

Let me put it this way:

He probably wouldn't even be a starter on a D-League team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Interesting that we would bring in Kapono considering how many SF's we already have. He wouldn't be just a training camp invite would he? Maybe something is in the works.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm thinking the same thing. With Peace, Barnes and Kobe splitting time at the 3 and a developing Ebanks plus Walton, where would Kapono play? Something don't smell right.


----------



## Laker Freak

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. With Peace, Barnes and Kobe splitting time at the 3 and a developing Ebanks plus Walton, where would Kapono play? Something don't smell right.


Those guys are always getting hurt or have nagging injuries so Kapono could just be insurance.


----------



## kobesthegoat

In my opinion Jason Kapono is trash and i wouldnt want a guy of his caliber as insurance for guys getting hurt


----------



## Cris

He's a career 43.7% three point shooter. That's something we've never had. 

He's not going to play 20 minutes, more likely 5-15 and help spread the floor.


----------



## DaRizzle

Cris said:


> He's a career 43.7% three point shooter. That's something we've never had.
> 
> He's not going to play 20 minutes, more likely 5-15 and help spread the floor.


yet 2 seasons ago he was at 36% and last season his percentage was t...w...e...l...v...e


----------



## Cris

DaRizzle said:


> yet 2 seasons ago he was at 36% and last season his percentage was t...w...e...l...v...e


That's what happens when you shoot 1-8 for a whole season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers had "cursory" talks today w/ ORL about Dwight Howard, The Times has learned. Translation: Unproductive. No trade proposals exchanged.


----------



## 29380

The Dwight to LA thing is going to take awhile maybe to the deadline because I think the Magic want Bynum and Gasol, the Lakers look like they are trying to speed up this process up by having Bynum for CP3 trade talks.


----------



## Cris

> AlexKennedyNBA Alex Kennedy
> The Lakers contacted the Hornets and Magic on Wednesday. They would love to acquire Chris Paul and Dwight Howard, but know it's a long shot.


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Now Aldridge is saying we're after Paul. Let's admit it...no one knows what the hell is going on.

For the sake of convo, what would people think about Bynum, Odom, Walton, Ebanks, Morris and a couple first round picks for Paul, Okafor and Ariza? Hornets save about $5m in salaries this year and use their amnesty on Walton.

Paul...Fisher...Blake
Kobe...Barnes...Goudelock
Ariza...MWP...Kapono?
Gasol...Caracter
Okafor...FA

Yeah, sign me up for that.


----------



## 29380

Can't use amnesty on traded players.


----------



## jazzy1

I think the Cp3 rumors are all bs started and generated by the Hornets and the Cp3 camp. I have never believed we were remotely close to getting him. 

The Howard deal I expect to happen at some point. But Bynum and Gasol is just too steep a price you are talking 2 damn near allstar players for Howard thats too much. Maybe Bynum and LO but no way Bynum and Gasol. Howard is not Shaq.

whatever the case is we can't have the whole team feeling like they are gonna be moved any day now it will undermine the whole season trying to learn a new coaches schemes this is not a productive environment to be working in. jim Buss better get it together and quickly. Push hard for the trades asap or fall back.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Supposedly Orlando asked for Bynum and Kobe. Lol


----------



## Luke

I would trade two of the three big guys for Howard in a heartbeat. Especially if they threw in Bass for insurance. I don't think you guys understand Howard's impact on the game of basketball. He is *the* best defensive player in the league by a long shot, and put up 23 PPG on 60% shooting last year without *one* above average playmaker on his team. Put him on the Lakers, let him dominate defensively and carry us for three quarters, then watch Kobe do his thing in the fourth. We would be nearly a sure shot for the finals if it went down.


----------



## Pinball

I would part with two of the three for Howard but I'd really miss Odom. For all the shit we (me included) have given him over the years, he'd really turned into a wonderful player. He's actually gotten better with age. Hopefully Odom's not involved in any deal but I know that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Cris

> Lakers to sign Jason Kapono
> 
> Forward Jason Kapono intends to sign a one-year contract for the veteran’s minimum after the NBA’s free-agent moratorium is lifted on Friday, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Kapono, a 30-year-old UCLA graduate, visited the Lakers on Monday.
> 
> Kapono was lost on the Philadelphia 76ers’ bench last season, appearing in just 24 games. Nevertheless, he’s a 43.7 percent 3-point shooter in his eight-season career with the Cleveland Cavaliers, Charlotte Bobcats, Miami Heat, Toronto Raptors and 76ers.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=aw-wojnarowski_lakers_jason_kapono_120711


...


----------



## Salomon

The world's most expensive ball boy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If we can sell them on Bynum and Odom for Howard then do it. A frontline of Pau and Dwight would be nasty.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I don't see why Orlando would want to keep Dwight till the deadline. Keeping him there just puts them in playoff contention which means a lower pick in a deep draft.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Kapono sucks. Hey we signed a 6'7" 215 pound shooter from UCLA! I've already gotten his stat line for next year- http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/m/murratr01/gamelog/2003/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Pau to GS 
Curry/Lee to New Orleans 
Chris Paul to Lakers

They floated this trade on 710 ESPN right now.


----------



## kobesthegoat

"No matter how badly Paul wants to join forces with Carmelo Anthony and Amar'e Stoudemire, it seems clear that he realizes he can't get to New York via trade this season. As a result, *his new favorite destination, I'm told, is the Lakers.* But what it would take to get him there remains to be seen. Lakers center Andrew Bynum is the prized piece because of his age (24) and, when healthy, his two-way impact, but he's not a good fit with incumbent center Emeka Okafor. The Hornets' veteran is owed a combined $40.4 million over the next three years and might have to be sent out (possibly to a third team) in such a deal."

Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/sam_amick/12/07/chris.paul/index.html#ixzz1fu0zKMeA


----------



## onelakerfan

kobesthegoat said:


> "No matter how badly Paul wants to join forces with Carmelo Anthony and Amar'e Stoudemire, it seems clear that he realizes he can't get to New York via trade this season. As a result, *his new favorite destination, I'm told, is the Lakers.* But what it would take to get him there remains to be seen. Lakers center Andrew Bynum is the prized piece because of his age (24) and, when healthy, his two-way impact, but he's not a good fit with incumbent center Emeka Okafor. The Hornets' veteran is owed a combined $40.4 million over the next three years and might have to be sent out (possibly to a third team) in such a deal."
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/sam_amick/12/07/chris.paul/index.html#ixzz1fu0zKMeA


no


----------



## onelakerfan

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Pau to GS
> Curry/Lee to New Orleans
> Chris Paul to Lakers
> 
> They floated this trade on 710 ESPN right now.


No, no, no.
i say no please.
and no


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I like that deal. It still leaves us Bynum and Lamar to dangle for Howard.


----------



## Game3525

Yeah, that isn't a bad deal, you can still have LO and Drew to entice Orlando.

I don't see why GS would do it though, why give up Curry if you aren't getting Paul, Pau isn't leading you anywhere as the guy.


----------



## Cris

Trading Pau within the division isn't favorable, but I don't know really why the Warriors would do that unless they think they can win now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

We're signing Jason Kapono!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!

Oh wait, it's Jason Kapono...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

And the Warriors would NEVER trade Curry and Lee for Pau - that's a horrible deal for them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hey you never know.... Jerry West is their GM.
;-)


----------



## Wilmatic2

The best LA can do is sign Kapono? Why? Guy plays no D and has no athleticism. Why?


----------



## Ron

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I don't see why Orlando would want to keep Dwight till the deadline. Keeping him there just puts them in playoff contention which means a lower pick in a deep draft.


It's called denial.


----------



## Ron

Wilmatic2 said:


> The best LA can do is sign Kapono? Why? Guy plays no D and has no athleticism. Why?


I'll tell you why.

Say, the Lakers are down 3 with less than 5 seconds to play in the game...


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ron said:


> I'll tell you why.
> 
> Say, the Lakers are down 3 with less than 5 seconds to play in the game...


And Kobe for the 3....


----------



## JYD

I say we just trade Bynum, Odom, prospects and draft picks for Howard and Turkoglu's horrible contract, then sign either Baron Davis or Gilbert Arenas (you would think they will be amnesty axed right?) with with Mini-ML, sign a back-up center with vet min (Mbenga?) and call it a day.

Howard - Mbenga - Caracter
Gasol - Turkoglu - Walton
Artest - Kapono - Ebanks
Bryant - Barnes - Morris
Davis - Blake - Fisher

I'll take that anyday of the week!


----------



## Pinball

Wilmatic2 said:


> The best LA can do is sign Kapono? Why? Guy plays no D and has no athleticism. Why?


It's times like this that I wish I was a 6'10 white stiff who could make an occasional jumper. I'd be rich!!!


----------



## sylaw

Ron said:


> I'll tell you why.
> 
> Say, the Lakers are down 3 with less than 5 seconds to play in the game...


Kobe would take that shot 9 and half times out of 10. If he did pass it, it would probably be to Fisher. Kobe wouldn't trust Kapono in such a crucial situation.

The team definitely needs more shooters but we also need better athletes. Kapono makes this team even slower and more unathletic which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

SI.com reports Lakers, Rockets, Hornets engaged in CP3 talks. That is indeed the case. Gasol would go to HOU.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Names talked about in CP3 3-way are: CP to Lakers, Gasol to HOU & Kevin Martin & Luis Scola and possible picks to Hornets, source tells Y!


----------



## Basel

I'd love for it to go down. We'll either end up with Paul, Kobe, Odom, Bynum or Paul, Kobe, Howard.

I'm cool with that.


----------



## Drk Element

been a while guys, all these rumors have been quite exciting. how do you guys feel about singing ronny turiaf to a min vet salary?


----------



## Game3525

I would love to see Ronny back, he was great for us back in 08 and Kobe loves him.


----------



## e-monk

Kapono for a minimum is fine, Ronny T for same even better (but isnt he still on the books with the Knicks for another season?)

Pau for CP3 straight up would be an unbelievable coup


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The Hornets have started to inform teams that they're sending Chris Paul to the Lakers for Bynum and Odom, league sources tell Y! Sports.


----------



## Game3525

That is an awful trade IMO.


----------



## onelakerfan

its actually Yahoo Sports reports Chris Paul to the Lakers

Ken Berger confirms a Yahoo Sports report that the Hornets have begun informing teams they are sending Chris Paul to the Lakers for Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom in a straight-up deal. 
More on this as it develops. 


Now we have 3 guys with knee problems.


----------



## jazzy1

this trade is just asinine. I can't believe we actually made this dumb a ****ing trade. we give up 2 really good bigs for a small pentrating pg. Really. come on man this gotta be a cruel joke. 

If Howard isn't coming this makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## L.A. Guy

It's a good trade, cmon. We get CP3 and possibly Howard too. Even if we dont get Howard, it's not like we traded away Bynum, he's still going to be around. The only thing that sucks about this trade is that now there will definitely not be a 2nd season of Khloe and Lamar.


----------



## kobesthegoat

jazzy1 said:


> this trade is just asinine. I can;t beliee we actually made this dumb a ****ing trade. we give up 2 really good bigs for a small pentrating pg. Really. come on man this gotta be a cruel joke.
> 
> If Howard isn't coming this makes absolutely no sense.


I Agree 100%


----------



## Cris

So... Guys. Who is our starting center on Christmas Day? Bynum is suspended.


----------



## jazzy1

wow I forgot Bynum was suspended I guess Theo ratliff. we had better be getting Howard. Man I am pissed off. Jim Buss you sob.


----------



## kobesthegoat

jazzy1 said:


> wow I forgot Bynum was suspended I guess Theo ratliff. we had better be getting Howard. Man I am pissed off. Jim Buss you sob.


ratliff isnt on the team


----------



## Drk Element

relax guys. the front office wouldn't have made this deal unless they had something else planned. lets just kickback and watch what happens.


----------



## jazzy1

yeah I need to see what shakes out.


----------



## Luke

We just formed arguably the best backcourt tandem of all time and you guys are complaining? C'mon now.

There's something else in the works too, we're not going into without a center.


----------



## MojoPin

Good riddance to Pau. His weak-mindedness cost us two championships.


----------



## Basel

So happy.


----------



## Luke

Is this official? Did they throw in Emeka?


----------



## jazzy1

Basel said:


> So happy.


why and whats the deal with the Toyota banner do I have to join this mug to make it go away. lol


----------



## e-monk

the math doesnt work unless we get trade exceptions or another player (we're sending 29m out and only getting 16m back) so we're definitely not done here


----------



## Cris

> Emeka Okafor may be heading to Los Angeles as well. Still trying to figure out all of the details.
> https://twitter.com/#!/AlexKennedyNBA/status/144951246955089920


...


----------



## Drk Element

well stern killed it


----------



## Damian Necronamous

There's no way that this story ends here. Are the Hornets, Rockets, Lakers and Chris Paul just going to say, "Oh well. Moving on..."? I doubt it.They'll state their case. If Stern has any smarts, he'll do the right thing.

This is just so unfair, it's almost unfathomable.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Damian Necronamous said:


> There's no way that this story ends here. Are the Hornets, Rockets, Lakers and Chris Paul just going to say, "Oh well. Moving on..."? I doubt it.They'll state their case. If Stern has any smarts, he'll do the right thing.
> 
> This is just so unfair, it's almost unfathomable.


I agree D, but it looks like the deal is dead, gotta move on bro.


----------



## Jamel Irief

What if the lakers send Paul to Houston now for scola, Martin, dragic and two #1s? Use some of that to get Dwight?


----------



## sylaw

I didn't like the trade that much to be honest with you. I really didn't like the fact that we would only have an injury prone Bynum left. But with this deal being announced and now dead, I just don't want to give Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom more reason to pout and slack off. I wish this deal would have never been mentioned.


----------



## Jamel Irief

sylaw said:


> I didn't like the trade that much to be honest with you. I really didn't like the fact that we would only have an injury prone Bynum left. But with this deal being announced and now dead, I just don't want to give Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom more reason to pout and slack off. I wish this deal would have never been mentioned.


Look up the Robert horry for Sean Elliot trade.


----------



## jazzy1

sometimes when deals like this don't go through its for the better. we may look back on this and say damn thank goodness this didn't go down.


----------



## Cris

> RealLamarOdom LAMAR ODOM
> When a team trades u and it doesn't go down? Now what?
> https://twitter.com/#!/RealLamarOdom/status/144982136313745408


...


----------



## Drk Element

if nothing does happen, the lakers are going to have a very awkward training camp.


----------



## ceejaynj

kobesthegoat said:


> I Agree 100%


I agree also.


----------



## Kneejoh

So happy that this didn't go through. Bynum and fillers that aren't Pau or Lamar for Dwight. Get Baron and we're set.


----------



## onelakerfan

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-nba_dan_gilbert_email_lakers_hornets_trade_120811

How the hell this idiot is going to get good free agents. what a moron.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @Chris_Broussard: Dwight Howard is expected to ask Magic to trade him to NJ, multiple sources say


Bullshit!!


----------



## Basel

So pissed.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Guys, think about this - there is no way that this ends here.

What did the players want in the lockout? The assurance that they'd continue to have some freedom to control their own destinies.

Are they just going to stand there seconds after the agreement was signed and watch Stern piss all over that freedom? That would be hard to believe, especially when you consider all of the respect that players in this league have for Chris Paul. I'm looking forward to new developments tomorrow morning...this is too big of a story for everyone to just say, "Well F it," and go their separate ways.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I think now if the Lakers don't make a trade real soon they have no shot this year. This reeks too much of 99 with Eddie Jones sulking around after nearly being trade 400 times. Lamar fills that role now. New coach adjusting without much of a training camp (Rambis had none). All we need to do now is sign Kenyon Martin or someone to play the role of Rodman.

Lamar is my favorite Laker, but he's acting like too much of a woman here. The guy has been traded for Shaq and Chris Paul... why should his feelings be hurt? It should be an honor.


----------



## sylaw

Jamel Irief said:


> I think now if the Lakers don't make a trade real soon they have no shot this year. This reeks too much of 99 with Eddie Jones sulking around after nearly being trade 400 times. Lamar fills that role now. New coach adjusting without much of a training camp (Rambis had none). All we need to do now is sign Kenyon Martin or someone to play the role of Rodman.
> 
> Lamar is my favorite Laker, but he's acting like too much of a woman here. The guy has been traded for Shaq and Chris Paul... why should his feelings be hurt? It should be an honor.


Glad you're seeing what I was seeing after the failed trade. Also, with the rumors that Pau was playing poorly in the playoff due to girlfriend issues, I imagine this situation ain't exactly going to make him play great this year. This team is going to be a disaster unless Mike Brown can work some miracles.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

The Lakers should make the deal with Houston for Pau if we don't get Paul.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> The Lakers should make the deal with Houston for Pau if we don't get Paul.


Agreed. Defense is hurt some without Pau but out of Odom, Scola and Martin we should be able to trade one for a PG? Or just keep the roster as is, sign Baron Davis and have Odom and Kevin Martin off the bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

This bullshit makes me want to murder a ****ing unicorn....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=d9u5ekl

Make it happen


----------



## jazzy1

why in gods name do I wanna dump Pau for Sola, Kmart is a 2 we have a better one in Kobe already. Pau is far better than Scola in every way you can be better than another player. Why make the move because guys are slightly disgruntled. 

Like 99 with the EJ situation. I don't think so. Kobe is the superstar on the team now if LO is here Kobe will get his head straight amd back in the right frame of mind he and Fisher will use this stuff to galvanize the team. This is a team 1 year removed from a title I'm not sure anything is wrong with anyone rather its talent level or aything else If Kobe and Pau play up to their standards we might still be champs. I expect a rebound from both guys this season. 

Too much panic out there right now everyone needs to settle down I didn't think the Cp3 trade was a good one anyway.


----------



## Sean

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> New Orleans, Houston and Lakers are re-engaged in talks to find a new way to complete Chris Paul blockbuster trade, league sources tell Y!


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Welcome back Sean!


----------



## Sean

:greatjob:

...


----------



## e-monk

basketball reasons is the new "tuck rule" - you see it called once every 15 years just because

and jazzy I think you missed the part of that trade proposal that included Dwight Howard


----------



## Sean

@Chris_Broussard

Union has told NBA if suitable CP trade not made by Monday, it will pursue other options, including litigation, sources say...


----------



## Jamel Irief

jazzy1 said:


> why in gods name do I wanna dump Pau for Sola, Kmart is a 2 we have a better one in Kobe already. Pau is far better than Scola in every way you can be better than another player. Why make the move because guys are slightly disgruntled.
> 
> Like 99 with the EJ situation. I don't think so. Kobe is the superstar on the team now if LO is here Kobe will get his head straight amd back in the right frame of mind he and Fisher will use this stuff to galvanize the team. This is a team 1 year removed from a title I'm not sure anything is wrong with anyone rather its talent level or aything else If Kobe and Pau play up to their standards we might still be champs. I expect a rebound from both guys this season.
> 
> Too much panic out there right now everyone needs to settle down I didn't think the Cp3 trade was a good one anyway.


You're right. It's just I wasn't even sure if I liked the Paul trade or not, and then before I could digest it Stern just ****ed stuff up. Regardless if I liked it or not I would of rather seen it through than deal with this chaos. It is just December though and this is still a championship strong team of vets... they should mentally recover.


----------



## Sean

Tweet: HowardBeckNYT Howard Beck 

As Hornets restart trade talks, directive from NBA is to get better, younger package, to ensure long-term success, I'm told.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

It's pretty clear what the NBA is implying by asking us to add younger talent to the trade....

They want Bynum.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If I had to guess what happens, I'd guess on the trade being restructured, but that we don't hear any updates on it until it actually happens.

You've got to think LA, NO and HOU management is furious about all the leaks that happened yesterday and the day before, which basically prevented this from happening in the first place. I'd expect mouths to be shut and doors to be closed.


----------



## Cris

> Gerald Green's non-guaranteed paper work w/Lakers is "Done", agent tells EB
> https://twitter.com/#!/DubiPick


...


----------



## Jamel Irief

Lakers need to sign some bigs. We only have Bynum, Gasol, Odom and Character and we are shopping 3 of those guys.


----------



## 29380

Surprised the Lakers didn't go after Turiaf.


----------



## Cris

Knicks4life said:


> Surprised the Lakers didn't go after Turiaf.


They did it for cap space, we couldn't have helped them.


----------



## 29380

Don't the Lakers have a TPE from Sasha.


----------



## Cris

That's not worth it for Turiaf.


----------



## MojoPin

Hollinger is talking about a David West to the Celtics for garbage trade. Dont know the exact details, but it will supposedly kill any chance of the CP3 trade because the Hornets will not be able to take on any more money. 



> I'm baffled. David West deal would appear to kill the 3-way CP3 trade. Hornets can't take on any $ in West deal and still do CP trade


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

“@sam_amick: Orlando PR man Joel Glass calls to inform that D. Howard's agent now has permission to speak w/ Lakers, Nets, & Mavs about possible trade.”


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

“@WojYahooNBA: As three teams redo framework of Chris Paul blockbuster, sides are "progressing well" toward a reshaped deal, front office source tells Y!”


----------



## Floods

MojoPin said:


> Hollinger is talking about a David West to the Celtics for garbage trade. Dont know the exact details, but it will supposedly kill any chance of the CP3 trade because the Hornets will not be able to take on any more money.


Danny killing the deal is the only reasoning I can see for that. David West and the Celtics have no business together.


----------



## MojoPin

> They are really burning the midnight oil to get this CP3 trade done. If Lamar Odom was upset before...


working hard


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Just get this done so that we can move on. At this point, there's no more hope for Pau and Odom in LA. This is too weird and it's just too much.

Also, if we gut this team for Chris Paul, Kobe Bryant and Dwight Howard then it is completely worth it. That is three of the best five players in the league. The other two are in Miami. We would win the title with those three, absolutely.

I'm also down for this trade because Paul and Bynum give us 26 and 24-year old cornerstones for the future of the franchise. I still have faith in Bynum, and I think he'll be even better as the #1 big guy down low.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Hollinger is talking about a David West to the Celtics for garbage trade. Dont know the exact details, but it will supposedly kill any chance of the CP3 trade because the Hornets will not be able to take on any more money.


No, we would just have to take back Okafor or Jermaine.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

“@ESPNSteinLine: Just filed to ESPN w/@Chris_Broussard: New trade framework of original three-team CP3 deal has been submitted to league office for approval”


----------



## Jamel Irief

Get a resolution to this shit already.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Woj says Scola, Martin and pick still leaving Houston. Nothing about Drajic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hearing were throwing Ebanks and Caracter in


----------



## sylaw

So who's going where on this supposed new deal? If we don't get a big in return it would only leave us with Bynum.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Rumor has it we throw in Ebanks and Caracter and take back Okafor.


----------



## Laker Freak

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Rumor has it we throw in Ebanks and Caracter and take back Okafor.


That might actually more beneficial to us than the original deal. :laugh:


----------



## Jamel Irief

And we keep Odom? Gilbert did complain about us losing too much salary.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ki_chris_paul_trade_hornets_lakers_nba_120911

Says nothing about Odom.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Jamel Irief said:


> And we keep Odom? Gilbert did complain about us losing too much salary.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ki_chris_paul_trade_hornets_lakers_nba_120911
> 
> Says nothing about Odom.


Screw Dan Gilbert!


----------



## Cris

> Expect Lakers Devin Ebank and Derrick Caracter to be packed into Paul deal with Emeka Okafor heading to the Lakers.
> https://twitter.com/#!/stevekylerNBA/status/145569081679028225


...


----------



## e-monk

Odom still goes + Caracter/Ebanks and we get back Okafor? 'basketball reasons' = we still pay lux tax and NOLA takes on less payroll (net/net)? works for me


----------



## 29380

> Lots of speculation that Emeka Okafor is in the new CP3 deal. Source says he is not part of trade.


http://twitter.com/#!/chadfordinsider


----------



## Cris

Chris Broussard Reporting: Current Rockets Guard Kevin Martin was held out of practice today to avoid possible injury before trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The fact that it's taken the NBA 2 hours already can't be good, can it?


----------



## Cris

Damian Necronamous said:


> The fact that it's taken the NBA 2 hours already can't be good, can it?


Is the league office even open?


----------



## jazzy1

lol at the idea that Ebanks and Character were the deal sealers come on man this is ridiculous. Only thing I can think of is the league wants us saddled with more salary and less room to manuever for Howard. So we're gonna have to take back a bad contract and gve up 1st rd picks. 

Stern is a scrub. League should just charge their fans more money when the elite teams come to town to mitigate their whining and crying.


----------



## onelakerfan

I think Buss should give 1 mil to Dan Gilbert and tell him to shut hell up and go suck on his pacifier


----------



## Cris

Ooooooh Damn.


----------



## Cris

> Source: Not yet submitted to league Revised CP3 deal is "still being developed." HOU still in deal, per multiple sources via @daldridgetnt
> https://twitter.com/#!/DavidjBrickley/status/145620041889628160


...


----------



## onelakerfan

Cris said:


> Ooooooh Damn.


i guess this is the video that will be sent to orlando


----------



## James Worthy

With Odom and Gasol gone, Lakers will be lucky to even get past the first round. The bigs have been the team's best asset... With OKC and the GRIZ coming into their own and the Mavs about to sign Dalembert...its back to the dry years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dwight just requested a trade...


----------



## Sean

do you think the lakers should take a shot at getting him too?


----------



## PHCrew

We are big Kobe Bryant fans at Pizza Hut!


----------



## Sean

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dwight just requested a trade...


to the Nets...

WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski 
Orlando GM Otis Smith told @JoshuaBRobbins today that Howard has asked for a trade. Sources tell Y! Sports that request is for the Nets.


----------



## Sean

KBergCBS Ken Berger

[email protected] confirms that Dwight Howard requested trade to Nets. But a person involved in Howard chase cautions not to count out Lakers yet.


----------



## Jamel Irief

A part of me kind of wishes Dwight doesn't come here. I want to see Drew develop and join the Laker big man club. With Paul here he would average at least 18 and 10 next season.

Of course I will regret that when he blows out a knee.


----------



## Game3525

Yeah, if Drew's knees weren't on shaky ground I wouldn't care as much about getting Howard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

We pulled out... Wtf?!!


----------



## Cris

> One source close to the process said that the Lakers will instead trade Lamar Odom to the Dallas Mavericks.
> http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...pull-trade-talks-chris-paul-according-sources


wtf


----------



## onelakerfan

you know what. good for us. if they don't want our 2 stars for 1 of their knee problem 6 footer then they could go and find another team to deal with or loose him. i would have just told them (here is Gasol give me CP3) no okay bye


----------



## Cris

> ESPNSteinLine Sources say Lakers will instead trade Lamar Odom to Dallas into Mavericks' new trade exception





> Lakers would get a $8.9 mil trade exception if reports are accurate - in addition to their $5.5 mil from sasha


Lamar for that?


----------



## onelakerfan

I don't get it what do we do with that.

bynum plus our trade exceptions for howard and hedo


----------



## Cris

Why would they do that?


----------



## Cris

> @ESPNLandOLakers: LAL must have the dominoes lined up on something, or you don't hand Odom to a rival. BK


...


----------



## Lynx

It's basically a cap space move by Lakers to land Dwight. But if we don't, this will have major debacle written all over Mitch's face.


----------



## MojoPin

If we give Bynum and gasol for Howard then this team is officially over.


----------



## Cris

It'd probably be Howard/Hedo.

Fisher/Blake
Kobe
Hedo
?
Howard

Ugh.


----------



## MojoPin

Lakers would still be giving too much. Howard isn't Shaquille oneal.


----------



## Lynx

It seems like it was a Odom's salary dump move. I am not sure how Lakers will end up getting Howard unless we swap Bynum.

Lakers do get Mavs' first round 2012 pick, and possibly second, too


----------



## Floods

Cris said:


> It'd probably be Howard/Hedo.
> 
> Fisher/Blake
> Kobe
> Hedo
> ?
> Howard
> 
> Ugh.


There's still time to talk the Celtics out of the David West thing.


----------



## MojoPin

So basically odom for a trade exception and two late first round scrubs. Whoo....


----------



## Darth Bryant

I'm hoping this is going to result in us Getting howard, and keeping Pau at the expense of Bynum and Odom. I can live with that... But if we just traded Lamar for salary dump reasons.. Then I think I'm going to take a dump myself.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Mitch better have a plan. Pulling out of the Paul trade better be reason to believe they're going after Dwight. Please, don't screw this up.


----------



## onelakerfan

ok trade bynum with filler for howard, than sign Billups.


----------



## Cris

onelakerfan said:


> ok trade bynum with filler for howard, than sign Billups.


I think that might be easier said than done.


----------



## jazzy1

we trade LO to the Mavs of all teams for the TPE and a 1st rd pick its a head scratcher I have no idea what we are planning.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The bastard nixed it again!!! **** David Stern!!!!


----------



## Kneejoh

LO trade to Mavs makes no sense to me, even if we use the Trade Exception towards Dwight, wouldn't we have just been able to use Odom in the trade anyways. And somebody please tell me that the goal isn't to trade both Pau and Bynum, or I will completely lose my mind.


----------



## onelakerfan

Cris said:


> I think that might be easier said than done.


Cris that is why i said it


----------



## Cris

onelakerfan said:


> Cris that is why i said it


Lol.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

This is a ****ing greek tragedy....


----------



## onelakerfan

am i the only one that does not know what the hell is going on with this team. i am so confused. but one thing i would say, if we are going to F the hell out a season this will be a great one. remember last time we had a short season, year after what happened


----------



## Cris

> Sources told ESPN The Magazine's Chris Broussard that the Magic will ask for both Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol for Howard.


Well... I don't know what exactly the Lakers Front Office is planning but I suddenly don't feel so great about this season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Of course they'll ask for both.... Doesn't mean they're getting them. And I don't think Dwight signs an extension if it's just him and Kobe here. We have to find a way to keep Pau.


----------



## Game3525

This make the Odom trade looking completely dumb.

Should of kept LO and try to package him with Bynum....if the deal doesn't work then you do the trade with Dallas.

They panicked.


----------



## MojoPin

If you give up Gasol+Bynum for Howard, I'm not sure L.A could even scratch the #4 seed. I like Howard, but the man isn't Shaq.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=83j3osr


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Guys, I have to say that I'm pretty much disoriented with the NBA right now. At this point, I'm thinking that every accomplishment this team has ever acheived is under question because the entire league is a sham.

This league is absolute bullshit, and there's no way I'm going to follow it in the same way that I have in the past. The NFL lockout ended and I've only become a bigger fan. NBA? Ha...quite the opposite.

Do I hope that the Lakers win? Hell yeah. But right now, the curtains have been pulled back and Oz is staring me in the face - he's an ugly, fat, wrinkly Jewish man and he deserves...something bad that I just typed out but deleted because I don't want bad Karma (it was related to a certain university on the East Coast).

Obviously, I'm still going to be passionate about this team, but at the end of the day, if they win/lose then I'll view it more like WWE wrestling than an NFL team being outplayed by a superior opponent. Does that make sense to anyone?

C'mon guys...this league is a complete joke right now.


----------



## Kneejoh

The main problem I'm seeing right now is that we as fans have no clue who is running the league and who has the power anymore. Is it the GM's, the owners, the player, the agents, the media or the commissioner? It seems like everybody has some sort of influence and wants power to make the moves but it leaves the league without a sense of who is supposed to actually have any power. Really confusing times.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

BTW, why would we not trade Gasol for Martin, Scola, Dragic and NYK 1st rounder and then flip Bynum, TPE, Dallas, LAL and NYK first rounders for Howard and Turkoglu?


----------



## jazzy1

So now with the Odom trade we are boxed into a corner basically. Orlando can play ridiculouly hardball with us now. If they in fact want both Pau and Bynum how could we possibly be serious about even contemplating such a move. 

if we make this trade we're done as contenders. we would be possibly trading 2 allstar bigs for one when the talent difference between all 3 is not that far apart. 

Dwight Howard is NOT SHAQ dominant. Shaq put 30 a night on prime Drob, Ewing, Mourning and Hakeem. Dwight can arely scratch 23 in a shitty era of bigs. 

Trading LO in the conference for a tpe and 1st rd pick wih the promise to get fleeced by the Magic is sickening really. In the minds of Jim Buss moving forward he might be just figuring **** Kobe he'll retire soon and we'll build around Dwight. But we need a young superstar to build.


----------



## Jamel Irief

So is the odom trade official? Kupchak has some balls at least. 

Reminds me of when west traded peeler and lynch to Vancouver in 96 for a second rounder.


----------



## James Worthy

The Lakers are done.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I called Lamar getting dealt this offseason back in June but I never thought it would of been for this. Let's say Howard doesn't come here, who else can we get for the TPE?

Igoudala?
Stephen Jackson?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If we land Dwight, I still have hope for Deron in free agency. I doubt he extends without another star to play with.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Mitch must have felt something like this....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Message from Mitch to all Laker fans...


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Jamel Irief said:


> I called Lamar getting dealt this offseason back in June but I never thought it would of been for this. Let's say Howard doesn't come here, who else can we get for the TPE?
> 
> Igoudala?
> Stephen Jackson?


Has to be someone who makes Odom's salary or less.

Maybe we should trade Pau to the Rockets and have them send fillers to the Magic while we get Howard and Scola?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

What if we use this trade exception to get David West, and send the Hornets Dallas' draft pick and some second rounders? I wouldn't mind that...

Or maybe we get Millsap from Utah?


----------



## L.A. Guy

Lakers are getting Howard without giving up Gasol. They are trying to match the Nets offer with draft picks and the trade exception. If the Lakers trade Bynum and Gasol for Howard, then the Odom deal makes no sense at all. When the Lakers make a move, they got something up their sleeve....I hope!


----------



## Laker Freak

Damian Necronamous said:


> What if we use this trade exception to get David West, and send the Hornets Dallas' draft pick and some second rounders? I wouldn't mind that...
> 
> Or maybe we get Millsap from Utah?


So we would have traded Odom and second round picks for David West? Awful.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Laker Freak said:


> So we would have traded Odom and second round picks for David West? Awful.


Hey, it's better than trading Odom for nothing...


----------



## jazzy1

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Has to be someone who makes Odom's salary or less.
> 
> Maybe we should trade Pau to the Rockets and have them send fillers to the Magic while we get Howard and Scola?


they have to send Kmart and picks we send Bynum and picks and it should be enough to get us Scola and Dwight.


----------



## Laker Freak

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hey, it's better than trading Odom for nothing...



Of course it is, but we shouldn't even be in this situation in the first place. I'm not really one to complain about Stern, the refs etc but the league more than likely just put an end to a potential Laker Dynasty. If we had just kept our team the same and maybe added a role player in free agency we would have been the favorite to win the West. Now I don't even know if we will get HCA in the first round.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@Mike_Bresnahan: Source: Kobe met w/ Mitch Kupchak for 15 mins before practice. He was irritated when he went into the meeting, but seemed calmer afterward.”


Take it FWIW


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> . “@KevinDing: I'm told there's no way Lakers are trading Bynum and Gasol for Dwight Howard.”


..


----------



## onelakerfan

i am more confused than prostitute on friday night in sarasota, florida


----------



## Cris

onelakerfan said:


> i am more confused than prostitute on friday night in sarasota, florida


That was oddly specific. :uhoh:


----------



## Cris

We should have put a package to together for Al Jefferson.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Cris said:


> We should have put a package to together for Al Jefferson.


I'd rather have Millsap than Al Jefferson.

You would think that Utah would be interested in getting some other pieces and draft picks in exchange for Millsap. Barnes, Blake, Dallas' 2012 first and our own 2013 first round pick might make some sense.

Sign Billups for the mini MLE, and land Jamal Crawford or Nick Young in exchange for part of our trade exception. A three-year/$21M deal for Crawford would probably be enough. Atlanta gets a $6+M TPE and some second round picks.

A man can dream, can't he? Stupid WWE. I mean, NBA.


----------



## Laker Freak

So we also gave up a 2nd rounder in the Odom trade. :banghead:



> KEVIN DING @KevinDing
> 
> Official version of trade is Odom and Lakers' 2012 second-rounder for Mavericks' 2012 first-rounder.


----------



## Cris

Lakers Statement



> The Los Angeles Lakers have acquired the Dallas Mavericks’ first round selection in the 2012 NBA Draft in exchange for Lamar Odom and the Lakers 2012 second round draft pick, it was announced today by General Manager Mitch Kupchak. In addition, the Lakers will receive a trade exception.


Well, it was fun while it lasted. It seemed like this was going to be a great season, and now it's destined to be awful.


----------



## Cris

If we don't make something out of this trade exception, is this the worst trade in Lakers History?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Cris said:


> If we don't make something out of this trade exception, is this the worst trade in Lakers History?


It's up there with Nick for Lue and Battie.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I refuse to believe Mitch would do something this idiotic without having something up his sleeve.


----------



## Cris

I think he did. That story of him looking over the practice floor and being waved down, and he responded by liping "No Way" makes me think he has no idea what he is doing and doesnt want to face the critics.


----------



## 29380

With the Lakers' luck I would not be surprised if Dirk gets injured and that pick becomes the first overall pick.


----------



## MojoPin

Cris said:


> Lakers Statement
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it was fun while it lasted. It seemed like this was going to be a great season, and now it's destined to be awful.


Yuck. Worst trade in recent memory


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Knicks4life said:


> With the Lakers' luck I would not be surprised if Dirk gets injured and that pick becomes the first overall pick.


It's top 20 protected.


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah I'm not understanding the Odom trade without there bring something else after it.


----------



## Cris

Fun-O-Stat-Of-The-Night: Walton has a 7.5% trade kicker. 


Who the hell thought that was a good idea?


----------



## MojoPin

this picture sums up how the season is going to be


----------



## Basel

So confused right now. Hope the Lakers know what they're doing.


----------



## onelakerfan

Is Paul kobe Howard better than pau kobe Howard?


----------



## Kneejoh

No because bigs win rings.


----------



## James Worthy

MojoPin said:


> this picture sums up how the season is going to be


:yep::yep:


----------



## Jamel Irief

I'm getting impatient... and I will be thoroughly pissed off if they don't use the Odom TPE on anything... unless they somehow win a championship this year. 

I'll just sit around and assume Mitch knows what he's doing.


----------



## Kneejoh

They're obviously not done dealing or attempting to, if they were I'm sure a statement would have been issued so that the rest of the team knows that they can just focus on gelling together. As a GM if he didn't plan on making moves a statement should be made so that the players can stop being on edge.


----------



## DaRizzle

> The Magic would like Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol from the Lakers, but a source said the Lakers' offer was expected to be Bynum, the trade exceptions acquired in a Lamar Odom trade to Dallas, and two draft picks.


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...ites-poor-relationship-gm-reason-trade-demand


----------



## Pinball

DaRizzle said:


> http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...ites-poor-relationship-gm-reason-trade-demand


As much as I would have liked to have had Chris Paul, adding Dwight Howard while keeping Pau would be a nice consolation prize. Pau can hit the open jumper and draw the defense away from Howard in the paint. They can form a pretty long and athletic combination on defense as well. I'm just worried about Pau mentally. He's a Euro, afterall and he may not be there mentally even if he is there physically.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I would forgive everything if this goes down. I always wanted Dwight over Chris Paul, and Hedo is a nice bonus as he can fill Lamar's spot in the rotation now.

I'm obviously not getting my hopes up.


----------



## DaRizzle

> Chris_Broussard Chris Broussard
> Hearing rumblings that league may have pulled out of CP deal
> 28 minutes ago





> Chris_Broussard Chris Broussard
> Nothing definitive on CP trade yet...still possible...league driving hard bargain
> 22 minutes ago


Hes talking about with the Clippers


----------



## jazzy1

I'm just still dumbfounded by it all. We trade LO to our top rival. If it turns into Howard I guess all will be forgiven but if not it just seems riduculous. 

We lose brown and odom on an already thin team as far as depth is concerned. Kapono really ?

I don't know and we still need some athleticism in the backcourt/wing spots.


----------



## Cris

DaRizzle said:


> Hes talking about with the Clippers





> The Hornets-Clippers deal for Chris Paul has died, league source tells Y! Sports.


...


----------



## farzadkavari

Let's hope we can D. Howard now... I prefer to keep Gasol then Odom.. If we can get Billups or Baron Davis, we would still be a title contender. We dont need a super star at pg to win it all... Howard, an average pg, and some depth would make us a dangerous team again..


----------



## Pinball

farzadkavari said:


> Let's hope we can D. Howard now... I prefer to keep Gasol then Odom.. If we can get Billups or Baron Davis, we would still be a title contender. We dont need a super star at pg to win it all... Howard, an average pg, and some depth would make us a dangerous team again..


Let's face it, we were always a win now team but even moreso now. I think the goal should be to win a title or two in the next three years and hopefully add some younger pieces once the big contracts start coming off the books after that.


----------



## Sean

@KevinDing
Talking to Mitch Kupchak now ... He has not given up on getting Chris Paul (or other big deals).


@LakersReporter, Mike Trudell
Mitch Kupchak: Lakers "expect" to keep Bryant, Gasol & Bynum. AND: team is still actively pursuing "Big" trades. Roster not done.


@latmedina, Mark Medina
Main nuggets: Mitch doesn't plan to make any moves involving Kobe, Pau or Bynum, but they're still pursuing big deals. That's plural


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@KevinDing: I asked Mitch about @CP3 still sitting there and hope for getting him. "There's several big deals out there that we're still pursuing."”


...



> “@LakersReporter: Mitch Kupchak: "We are pursuing big deals right now. That has not changed. More than one big deal."”


----------



## Cris

> One thing with the new CBA, the amnesty clause, is not something L.A. plans to use this season, per Kupchak.


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .
> inShare
> Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak met with a group of reporters Monday and said he hasn’t given up pursuit of Chris Paul or other blockbuster trades.
> “We are pursuing big deals right now,” Kupchak said.
> But Kupchak said he didn’t know if anything could come to fruition and therefore “we expect to have them (Kobe Bryant, Pau Gasol and Andrew Bynum) all season, yes.”
> Kupchak said that was the only way he could look at it given the uncertainty. It was clear that no one but Bryant, who has a no-trade clause in his contract, can be assured of staying on the Lakers’ roster.
> “There are no guarantees going forward,” Kupchak said.
> Regardless, armed with the trade exception acquired in the Lamar Odom deal from Dallas, Kupchak said he does intend to “add to the mix” on the roster with one player or two before the start of the season. He recognized the shortcomings currently in the frontcourt.
> Kupchak said Odom would not have been traded if he hadn’t asked for a trade. He also said the Lakers acted quickly in part because “it’s very rare to be able to move a player of that salary size ($8.9 million).”
> “Lamar is probably more sensitive and more emotional than most people,” said Kupchak, noting that it is a positive for Odom more than a negative. But Kupchak said Odom “couldn’t get over” the Lakers having tried to trade him for Paul before that deal was blocked by the NBA, owners of the New Orleans Hornets.
> “It’s all tied into what took place last week (with the aborted Paul trade),” Kupchak said about Odom.
> Kupchak said the Lakers were more interested in the trade exception from Dallas than the risks and limitations of taking on other players from other teams, citing “flexibility going forward” now. He said the Lakers did not want to “wait two or three weeks” to see if Odom’s mood changed, saying Odom would’ve “sucked energy” from the team and “we might not have had a better opportunity” than Dallas’ trade exception and first-round pick.
> Big-picture-wise, Kupchak didn’t specify whether the Lakers would be deterred by new luxury-tax penalties starting in 2013 in the new collective bargaining agreement. He said generally that clubs would be but also said: “I’ll never say that he (Lakers owner Jerry Buss) wouldn’t do it, but he’d want to know who the player is. If it’s a primo player and it means going into the tax, I wouldn’t be surprised if he did it.”
> Kupchak confirmed the Lakers don’t intend to use the amnesty clause right now.
> Asked specifically about hope of getting Paul still with him not having moved to the Clippers or anywhere else, Kupchak answered: “There’s several big deals out there that we’re still pursuing.” He also said they weren’t limited to “the two” that people are thinking about, meaning Paul and Dwight Howard.
> About his dismay over the NBA aborting the deal he had done for Paul with the Hornets and the Houston Rockets, Kupchak said he was “completely surprised.”
> Kupchak said: “We did the best we could to express our displeasure (to the NBA). … To date, there has been no change.”
> Overall, Kupchak’s search for the next move is rooted in getting “a team that can be better than the team that got beat in the second round.” He said the decision to move Odom was tied into the fact that the Lakers failed last season, so “it’s not like we were breaking up a championship team.”
> Kupchak said his “bottom line” is this: “If we can figure out a way to improve this team, we’ll do it.”


http://lakers.ocregister.com/2011/12/12/mitch-kupchak-we-are-pursuing-big-deals-right-now/67459/


----------



## DaRizzle

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Prominent agent: NBA has rendered Hornets front office "inoperable" and has given up doing even minor signings with them now.
> 2 hours ago





> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Y! Sources: Hornets GM Dell Demps a "spectator" in basketball decisions. Stern's deputies running Chris Paul talks. tinyurl.com/csvvq6a
> 1 hour ago


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Why are we not being mentioned with these FAs out there?

With two solid TPEs, we should be mentioned with names like Nene, Jamal Crawford, Carl Landry, etc. We could easily lock up a guy like Landry in a sign-and-trade using our Sasha TPE, and Crawford would certainly love to play for us (Odom TPE). Landry and Crawford off our bench? I'll take that over just Odom.

Let's get creative here people!


----------



## onelakerfan

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why are we not being mentioned with these FAs out there?
> 
> With two solid TPEs, we should be mentioned with names like Nene, Jamal Crawford, Carl Landry, etc. We could easily lock up a guy like Landry in a sign-and-trade using our Sasha TPE, and Crawford would certainly love to play for us (Odom TPE). Landry and Crawford off our bench? I'll take that over just Odom.
> 
> Let's get creative here people!


because "There’s several big deals out there that we’re still pursuing.”


----------



## sylaw

onelakerfan said:


> because "There’s several big deals out there that we’re still pursuing.”


The Paul deal ain't happening so I only see only one big deal left in Howard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I have a feeling that something big is in the works. If Mitch is smart, he learned from this CP3 bullshit and he's keeping everything on lockdown. No more leaks to the media.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@CAGrizBlog: Griz looking at signing McRoberts as UFA but McRoberts likely to take more money, bigger role from Lakers”


...


----------



## DaRizzle

smh


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

We need a backup big whether we get Dwight or not and McRoberts isn't 250 years old like all of our recent signings.


----------



## Jamel Irief

The Lakers have been pushing hard for McRoberts or Landry since Thursday. I said this back on Friday.


----------



## sylaw

So that's the big deal we've been waiting for. I can't wait until the season starts. :banghead:

Seriously, this is such a downgrade from Odom. I'm not exactly a fan of Odom but he does everything better than McRoberts. But I do understand that we are in need of size right now so beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@MikeWellsNBA: Ex-PacerJosh McRoberts is on the verge of signing an offer with the Lakers.”


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic




----------



## ~Styles~

Hey! Things are looking up, you've just landed Gerald Green!


----------



## James Worthy

Not exactly the most exciting signing but i respect McRoberts hustle on the boards


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Green is just training camp fodder. If he pans out he could be a solid alternative to Shannon.


----------



## James Worthy

~Styles~ said:


> Hey! Things are looking up, you've just landed Gerald Green!


:uhoh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Malcolm Thomas also signed to training camp roster.


----------



## farzadkavari

Lakers need to stop messing around and go after some big names such as (Nene, Howard, Crawford,...) Signing bunch of rookies and 3rd string players to training camp is NOT going to cut it!!


----------



## jazzy1

Mcroberts is not a bad player alittle sporadic but athletic and skilled


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Green and Thomas I could care less about. McRoberts is a solid player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@SpearsNBAYahoo: F Josh McRoberts to sign two-year deal using mini mid-level exception with @lakers, source tells Y! Avg 7.2 pts, 6.2 rbs w/Indy last season.”


He can play this year and I would think he'd be a decent throw in into any deal if we have to do it.


----------



## Game3525

McRoberts isn't a bad signing.

Athletic and he does hustle, which the team did lack last year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

At least now we have a backup 4/5 that can play and isn't older than dirt...


----------



## jazzy1

wait a minute just heard Kobe say Artest is gonna be our 6th man there is no way in the hell we'e gonna use Luke as our starting sf there's no way that can be even near the realm of true. Kobe was raving about Ebanks so I'm guessing he's gonna be the sarting 3 I can live with that but no way are we starting Loke. I can't stomach that sorta bullshit. Luke should be retired.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Barnes lol


----------



## Game3525

jazzy1 said:


> wait a minute just heard Kobe say Artest is gonna be our 6th man there is no way in the hell we'e gonna use Luke as our starting sf there's no way that can be even near the realm of true. Kobe was raving about Ebanks so I'm guessing he's gonna be the sarting 3 I can live with that but no way are we starting Loke. I can't stomach that sorta bullshit. Luke should be retired.


Yeah, Luke is pissing me off. He knows he can't play with his back and even if he was healthy, there is no chance Coach Brown plays him. 

He is stealing money and getting good seats at the game........then again I can't really blame him.:grinning:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Whatever the case, we need a PG NOWWWW


----------



## e-monk

McRoberts is a nice add - hits the boards decent, has shooting range out to the arc which will allow him to play off of Drew or Pau in the post when he rotates in - I really like this move (in a small incremental sort of way) - it certainly doesnt make up for giving Lamar away to the Mavs for pocket lint but as a stand alone I think it's a rock solid use of the mini MLE


----------



## e-monk

jazzy1 said:


> wait a minute just heard Kobe say Artest is gonna be our 6th man there is no way in the hell we'e gonna use Luke as our starting sf there's no way that can be even near the realm of true. Kobe was raving about Ebanks so I'm guessing he's gonna be the sarting 3 I can live with that but no way are we starting Loke. I can't stomach that sorta bullshit. Luke should be retired.


Ebanks is like a junior Ariza (for better and worse) - supposedly(ably) he worked on his shot a ton this offseason - if that thing is falling he could be a contributor - starter though? I... uh... not excited


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> . “@Mike_Bresnahan: Derrick Caracter tore cartilage in his left knee and will have surgery Weds. morning. No timetable yet, but Lakers can't keep losing PFs.”


****....


----------



## Cris

Now I'm really glad we didn't trade Gasol for Chris Paul. Our starting center would be... Uh, um...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm rooting for Ebanks to be a really good player and I do think that McRoberts has some game. Regardless, we need a freaking PG and we need a guy who can create his own shot off the bench.

Get me Mo Williams and get me a SCORER!!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

e-monk said:


> McRoberts is a nice add - hits the boards decent, has shooting range out to the arc which will allow him to play off of Drew or Pau in the post when he rotates in - I really like this move (in a small incremental sort of way) - it certainly doesnt make up for giving Lamar away to the Mavs for pocket lint but as a stand alone I think it's a rock solid use of the mini MLE


I agree. 

It will be interesting to see how and with whom we address our other needs without the mini mle.


----------



## Basel

If Artest comes off the bench, Barnes will be starting, not Luke.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I don't see how McRoberts is an upgrade over Lamar. Honestly, It seems to me that management really has no plan. First, they f*ck up in the draft, then they give up Lamar to a Western Conference rival and sign McRoberts to replace him? Makes no sense. I guess Kapono is the savior.


----------



## Basel

Lakers back in the mix for CP3 according to ESPN...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm guessing that the Hornets/NBA are using us as leverage against the Clips...


----------



## e-monk

Wilmatic2 said:


> *I don't see how McRoberts is an upgrade over Lamar*. Honestly, It seems to me that management really has no plan. First, they f*ck up in the draft, then they give up Lamar to a Western Conference rival and sign McRoberts to replace him? Makes no sense. I guess Kapono is the savior.


no one is saying that, at all

this is just a nice way to use the mini MLE - dont equate the one move from the other, take a deep breath, every thing will be ok (I suspect)


----------



## e-monk

also **** Toyota


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@ESPNSteinLine: Became very real tonight that Lakers could focus on CP3 over Dwight and aim for CP3/Kobe/Bynum core thru Pau-centric offer to NBA's Hornets”


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm hoping for Paul at this point. What else is there to do? If we can find a trade where we take back Paul and Okafor while sending out Gasol, Dallas' pick and Barnes/Blake then it'd be worth it. Ebanks and McRoberts would have a real chance to shine with CP3.

Paul/Fisher/Morris
Kobe/Goudelock
Ebanks/Artest/Kapono
McRoberts
Bynum/Okafor


----------



## DCM

Ariza to the Clippers? Ugh. This carousel is starting to get old.


----------



## James Worthy

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm hoping for Paul at this point. What else is there to do? If we can find a trade where we take back Paul and Okafor while sending out Gasol, Dallas' pick and Barnes/Blake then it'd be worth it. Ebanks and McRoberts would have a real chance to shine with CP3.
> 
> Paul/Fisher/Morris
> Kobe/Goudelock
> Ebanks/Artest/Kapono
> McRoberts
> Bynum/Okafor



:sigh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=7hmkzdf

We get Dwight plus a starting PF in Scola and a solid backup in Hedo and we can still use the odom TPE for a PG or backup C. Perhaps Rodney Stuckey? Amnesty Hedo next year.


TPE PG, Blake, Fisher, Morris
Kobe, Barnes,Kapono, Goldylocks
Barnes, Metta, Hedo, Kapono, Luke
Scola, McRoberts, Hedo, Caracter
Dwight, McRoberts, Caracter.


----------



## Cris

Derrick Caracter (@RebuildCaracter) underwent successful surgery and will be out 4-6 weeks.

f


----------



## Cris

Adrian Wojnarowski: Orlando has ended trade talks for Dwight Howard, league sources tell Y! Sports


----------



## Cris

> Chris Paul has been excused from participating in Hornets Media Day today
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/JennBrownESPN/status/147033836428083200


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Cris said:


> Derrick Caracter (@RebuildCaracter) underwent successful surgery and will be out 4-6 weeks.
> 
> f


More like 2-3 months. We know how meniscus tears are. If you come back too early, it hinders you for a long time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

BTW, great Twitter handle for Caracter


----------



## Ron

So let me get this straight.

Jim Buss pulls out all the stops and ends up with nothing. Check that, less than nothing: we lost Odom in the process.

I've said it elsewhere and I'll say it here: Jim is no Jerry.


----------



## Ron

Damian Necronamous said:


> BTW, great Twitter handle for Caracter


:laugh: Awesome handle.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ron said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> Jim Buss pulls out all the stops and ends up with nothing. Check that, less than nothing: we lost Odom in the process.
> 
> I've said it elsewhere and I'll say it here: Jim is no Jerry.


For someone that's been following these stories you sure do take every turn of events seriously. How many times have the CP3 talks been dead in less than a week? 8? 9?


----------



## Ron

I'm just pissed at the Odom thing.

Why didn't they contact him first? Is this the way the Lakers are going to be run from now on?

You can't tell me that they have always treated their superstars in this manner. Jerry Buss did not get that outstanding reputation by keeping wraps on the communication with his players.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ron said:


> I'm just pissed at the Odom thing.
> 
> Why didn't they contact him first? Is this the way the Lakers are going to be run from now on?
> 
> You can't tell me that they have always treated their superstars in this manner. Jerry Buss did not get that outstanding reputation by keeping wraps on the communication with his players.


According to Shaq Jerry Buss sucked at it. It was Jerry West that always let the guys know where they stood.


----------



## jazzy1

LO thing to me is still baffling. We made a move without a plan that made our chief competitor better. I really think Mitch ultimately is a pretty smart guy but to listen to his rationale for making the move seems flimsy. Says LO requested a trade since when do you allow assets to dictate those things when it was an easy situation to repair in fact you wanted to repair whaever hurt feelings there were. The he says it gives us more flexibility which is also questionable is the 6th man winner less valuable than an 8.9 TPE. 

All of the reasons seems flimsy. Makes me think Jim was behind things and not Mitch then Mitch says to Gasol my bad on telling you this and that. 

Now we're left with making the best out of a bad situation. I think the season starting is the best thing for all potential trade partners involved. Once teams can see the players being talked about play they can get a visual of how those pieces mught blend into their team. 

I think Bynum will open eyes and make a team like the Magic wanna make the jump to grab him.


----------



## Ron

Jamel Irief said:


> According to Shaq Jerry Buss sucked at it. It was Jerry West that always let the guys know where they stood.


Perhaps, but take anything shaq says with a wheel-barrow of salt.

Was listening to the local radio 710 today, Ramona Shellbourne was on with Max and Marcellus, and she had some interesting insights to what is happening in Lakerland:

The Lakers told everyone on the staff that their contracts may not be renewed...due to the lockout, they told the staff they may not have a job when they return, to go ahead and look for other jobs. The whole scouting office is completely re-done; the Lakers apparently did not retain anyone. Ronnie Lester spoke out against management, saying people had been there 30 years and it just wasn't right that they should be dismissed like that.

To a player, everyone was shocked they let Lamar Odom go like that. This led to both Kobe's and Fisher's remarks.

I have absolutely no confidence in Jim Buss. While it is true the league pulled a fast one on them by disallowing the Paul trade, the Lakers panicked when they let Odom go for a lousy trade exception. Bet they never use it...I think Sasha's $5 million trade exception has already expired (about a week ago, someone check me on that).

I doubt Jerry would ever panic like that; indeed, everyone said they had to make a move in February 2010 or no way would they win the title, and I said all along just don't panic and keep the team "as is." We all know what happened...I just think it was a panic move to send Odom on his way so soon; they should have given him some time to cool down.


----------



## Sean

Ron said:


> I have absolutely no confidence in Jim Buss. While it is true the league pulled a fast one on them by disallowing the Paul trade, the Lakers panicked when they let Odom go for a lousy trade exception. Bet they never use it...I think Sasha's $5 million trade exception has already expired (about a week ago, someone check me on that).



I read it expires Friday.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Ron said:


> Perhaps, but take anything shaq says with a wheel-barrow of salt.
> 
> Was listening to the local radio 710 today, Ramona Shellbourne was on with Max and Marcellus, and she had some interesting insights to what is happening in Lakerland:
> 
> The Lakers told everyone on the staff that their contracts may not be renewed...due to the lockout, they told the staff they may not have a job when they return, to go ahead and look for other jobs. The whole scouting office is completely re-done; the Lakers apparently did not retain anyone. Ronnie Lester spoke out against management, saying people had been there 30 years and it just wasn't right that they should be dismissed like that.
> 
> To a player, everyone was shocked they let Lamar Odom go like that. This led to both Kobe's and Fisher's remarks.
> 
> I have absolutely no confidence in Jim Buss. While it is true the league pulled a fast one on them by disallowing the Paul trade, the Lakers panicked when they let Odom go for a lousy trade exception. Bet they never use it...I think Sasha's $5 million trade exception has already expired (about a week ago, someone check me on that).
> 
> I doubt Jerry would ever panic like that; indeed, everyone said they had to make a move in February 2010 or no way would they win the title, and I said all along just don't panic and keep the team "as is." We all know what happened...I just think it was a panic move to send Odom on his way so soon; they should have given him some time to cool down.


This is false. Bill bertka continues to work on the lakers scouting team.


----------



## Cris

> Heavy buzz that CP3/Clippers might be going down. Clips staff was just summoned to the office. Trying to get more info.


https://twitter.com/#!/sportsguy33/status/147100446027296768


----------



## Venom110

I'm with Ron... it seems like they are gun-shy. When the Paul deal fell through, they should have went hard after Howard. IMO, they should have went after him 1st anyway. Lets face it, the Lakers Front Office is inept at best...


----------



## MojoPin

Gave Odom away for nothing. Missed out on both Dwight Howard and Chris Paul...

Great job Mitch and Buss.


----------



## elcap15

In their defense, we didnt miss out on Chris Paul, the league ****ed us.


----------



## Cris

elcap15 said:


> In their defense, we didnt miss out on Chris Paul, the league ****ed us.


It's not like we had to trade Odom for the sake of trading him. We could have taken our time, what's the worst that could happen? Him not be playing? You mean, like now?


----------



## sylaw

MojoPin said:


> Gave Odom away for nothing. Missed out on both Dwight Howard and Chris Paul...
> 
> Great job Mitch and Buss.


I'm beginning to miss the lock out. :sigh:


----------



## Pinball

Damn. No Phil. We traded away Odom for nothing. No chance at Paul or Howard. Gasol is going to be more tentative than ever, Kobe is going to be more bitter than ever. This is like 2004-2005 all over again, except without the nervous anticipation of watching a young, athletic team.


----------



## elcap15

I agree. The Odom thing has me upset and confused. I was only referring to the fact the we did reach an agreement with the Hornets to receive Chris Paul and that agreement is what caused Lamar to get his panties in a twist.


----------



## DaRizzle

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Chauncey Billlups is planning to meet Vinny Del ***** and Clippers staff for dinner tonight, source says. Buyout for dessert?
> 16 minutes ago


I assume Lakers gotta at least try to get him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Only way we get Dwight is if we give up both Pau and Drew.....


----------



## onelakerfan

calm down people, as i said before there will be that team out there that will want to dump salary, so we still have a great team, we only lost odom, half of you wanted him to be traded 2 years ago, he is still the same guy, if Khloe leaves him he will go back to his shell again and not be motovited. be patient we will get something. 

would you have traded odom for Iguadala from 76rs?


----------



## e-monk

DaRizzle said:


> I assume Lakers gotta at least try to get him


they couldnt touch him - amnesty players have to pass waivers from all teams under the cap first

Buss should have shat all over this lock out - all it did was **** us five ways to sunday


----------



## Floods

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Only way we get Dwight is if we give up both Pau and Drew.....


Hopefully the Lakers could grab Jameer in a such a trade. He'd be a damn good Kobe partner.

I mean Otis Smith just signed J-Rich for 4 more years so there probably isn't a whole lot he can't be talked into.


----------



## Venom110

If we could get Iggy and then flip Bynum/Gasol for Howard, then I would feel alot better... However, what are the chances of either scenario playing out? Lakers need a star they can pass the torch to... Bynum aint that guy, Howard or Bust!!!!! 

BTW, I think the Clippers will hold on to Billups, he will probably end up playing off the ball in a ridiculous backcourt with CP3... alongside an equally ridiculous frontcourt of Butler/Griffin/Jordan.... #welldamn


----------



## Venom110

OH, and we still dont have a Point Guard to run Mike Brown's system... Mo Williams anyone?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

We're not winning a chip with Bynum and Gasol. We have to gamble on Dwight and prying Deron in free agency.


----------



## Cris

> Agent Andy Miller tells Yahoo! that Clippers won't be waiving Chauncey Billups.


...


----------



## Venom110

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We're not winning a chip with Bynum and Gasol. We have to gamble on Dwight and prying Deron in free agency.


This would be a plan... CP3/Blake vs Dwill/Howard... Battle for LA. This is truly bizarro-world because we Laker fans are the one's dreaming. The Clippers currently have a brighter future... YIKES!!!


----------



## jazzy1

Lakers are still better. Clippers more exciting and the brighter future.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

How I feel about David Stern right now...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@DuranLA: Troy Murphy working out at Lakers facility (via @mcten )”


...


----------



## Laker Freak

Murphy may not be a very good player but at least he would give us a little depth at the 4. (In case we trade Gasol)


----------



## jazzy1

gee wiz another white guy. I don't want Murphy he's a horrible defender. Just say hell no.


----------



## Attila

Lakers sign Gerald "Birthday Cake Dunk" Green! 

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/111213_camp_sign_green_thomas.html


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Attila said:


> Lakers sign Gerald "Birthday Cake Dunk" Green!
> 
> http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/111213_camp_sign_green_thomas.html






Well we know he can still dunk...


----------



## Pinball

jazzy1 said:


> gee wiz another white guy. I don't want Murphy he's a horrible defender. Just say hell no.


Maybe Jimmy boy is vicariously living through white stiffs.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Our Sasha Exception expires tomorrow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Pincus says it expires on Friday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm pretty sure it's tomorrow. Exactly one year after the trade.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Whatever the case, I think this team needs to completely focus on winning this season and this season only.

If we're only armed with only two TPEs to deal, we don't have too many options. Leandro Barbosa for the Odom TPE and Carl Landry signed-and-traded for the Sasha TPE and a 1st round pick would be great.

Leandro Barbosa...Derek Fisher...Steve Blake
Kobe Bryant...Matt Barnes
Devin Ebanks...Ron Artest...Jason Kapono
Pau Gasol...Carl Landry
Andrew Bynum...Josh McRoberts

I'd have some faith in that team. Barbosa, Landry and McRoberts would be a big upgrade over just Odom, for sure.


----------



## farzadkavari

Yep I agree. This is a realistic lineup at this point. Let's face it we are not getting Howard either and we don't really need him if we get these guys. People, Lakers have the main pieces, in Kobe, Gasol and Bynum, Now lets just build around them! We are a PG and some PF away from being in beast mode again!

Leandro Barbosa...Derek Fisher...Steve Blake
Kobe Bryant...Matt Barnes
Devin Ebanks...Ron Artest...Jason Kapono
Pau Gasol...Carl Landry
Andrew Bynum...Josh McRoberts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@KBergCBS: Carl Landry will stay in New Orleans on a one-year, $8.75M deal, source confirms.”


...


----------



## farzadkavari

God this is getting out of control! MITCH DO SOMETHING NOOOOOOOOWWWWWW!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@EricPincus: Re-Post - League extended trade exceptions expiring between July-Dec15th to Dec 16th - impacts LAL Vujacic by 1 day”


You're right Damian.


----------



## Jamel Irief

That time of the year again where Daiman goes around 

PG..... PG 2... PG 3
SG.... SG 2

And so on.

Anyways why would the Clippers waive Billups? Won't he start at 2 guard for them?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Jamel Irief said:


> That time of the year again where Daiman goes around
> 
> PG..... PG 2... PG 3
> SG.... SG 2
> 
> And so on.



It's beginning to look a lot like Lakers




P.S. Guys, we suck


----------



## James Worthy

Damian Necronamous said:


> P.S. Guys, we suck


The truest thing i've read all week ha ha


----------



## jazzy1

we don't suck man.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@LakersNation: Dwight Howard states that his trade demand "still stands," even after Orlando said they won't trade him yet. http://t.co/FVuJVA0M”


...


----------



## Ron

> *Adrian Wojnarowski* _@WojYahooNBA_
> Column: History should remember David Stern's deal of Chris Paul to the Clippers for what it was: An NBA shakedown.
> *http://tinyurl.com/73pvvjs*


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Ron

*Chris Paul trade stained NBA’s credibility*



> The league insists this was a normal negotiation process, but it was nothing close. As an institution, it is easy to renege on a deal for a top-five player and seek out a better one because you never have to negotiate with these people again. That’s an unfair advantage for the NBA, and purely destructive for those left in the job in New Orleans.
> 
> For all the suspicions those inside and out of the league have about the motives and agendas of those running the NBA, this was an episode to turn the cynical downright despondent. You win, Clippers. You lose, Lakers and Rockets. You win Chris Paul, you lose Dell Demps. The NBA waved its wand, and everyone else lives with the consequences. This was wrong, and Gordon and Minnesota’s draft pick will never, ever make it right.
> 
> One minute, the Clippers wouldn’t budge on trading Gordon and the 2012 first-round pick, and the next, the deal was done. Across Stu Jackson’s desk, there passed the trade packages for Paul, and the so-called secret amnesty bids for Billups. Always a nice, tidy completion for Stern.
> 
> Perhaps no one will ever know the truth about how Chris Paul became a Clipper, about perhaps where the lines blurred between a negotiation and a shakedown. Nevertheless, the star point guard gets to throw lobs to Blake Griffin in Hollywood, Demps gets to repair his credibility in the draft lottery, the Lakers and Rockets get shafted and Stern and his unforgiving, unrelenting Olympic Tower gang reminds the NBA once again: Our league, our whims.
> 
> “Let’s not talk too much about how the sausage was made,” Stern said late Wednesday.
> 
> All these years, all the episodes, and something never changes: David Stern never wants that curtain pulled back.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@KevinDing: Brown has talked to @MettaWorldPeace about being a leader for the bench unit. So odds are @Matt_Barnes22 is starting SF.”


...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

In order for us to have any chance at playoff success with this roster, basically everyone - Bynum, Pau, Barnes, Metta, Ebanks, Blake, McRoberts - has to play OUT OF THEIR MIND good.

I do like the choice of starting Barnes, though, if he's healthy. That gives us more speed in the starting lineup. Still need someone to replace Fisher - even Barbosa from Toronto would do. The main reason why we need speed and youth is really because the season's schedule is so condensed.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Shut up Dwight. He's an annoying, immature, corny geek. 

I would still love him to be starting at center for us though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Jamel Irief said:


> Shut up Dwight. He's an annoying, immature, corny geek.
> 
> I would still love him to be starting at center for us though.


LIKE


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Pic taken today.
Yes that is a Dodger cap...

Hmmm...


----------



## jazzy1

I believe that hat is Dwight being passive aggressive. Saying save me LA. He doesn't want to Lebron the Magic but wants out. LOL the Magic think they are gonna stall a team out into overpaying. 

No way we give up Pau and Bynum thats too much. 

I would really like to see Ebanks as the starter try and develop him and let Barnes and World Peace try and spearhead a bench.


----------



## e-monk

the Magic waiting could play into our hands long term if (and its a big if) Bynum stays healthy and studs up - because the clock is ticking in Orlando, he walks at the end of the year so each passing day makes them more desperate

meanwhile Murphy offensively (were he to return to 09-10 form from behind the arc) would be a nice fit as he could pull defenses off Bynum or Gasol) but yeah, defensively, meh

big question remains do we do something with the Sasha TPE tomorrow or not?


----------



## Jamel Irief

We won't do anything with the Sasha TPE. We dumped Sasha just to save money and fans on this very board cheered since they want to see buss get richer.


----------



## sylaw

Jamel Irief said:


> We won't do anything with the Sasha TPE. We dumped Sasha just to save money and fans on this very board cheered since they want to see buss get richer.


The cheers could have been from getting rid of that waste of space known as Sasha. I know that's the reason why I cheered.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Should have traded Bynum for Melo.


----------



## JYD

I feel like there are still a few decent pick-ups available out there that could improve our team... Arenas, B-Diddy, Redd, DeShawn Stevenson, Reggie Evans, Troy Murphy. Maybe Dalembert, Afflalo, Nick Young, AK47, CDR, Humphries in a ST with our TPE and a 1st. There are still options. I'm still waiting to see what "big deal" Mitch is pursuing.

I think we all assumed he had something lined up after the odom trade, but...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I don't think we'll give up any of our first round picks for anyone other than Dwight. They're sweeteners.


----------



## MojoPin

JYD said:


> I feel like there are still a few decent pick-ups available out there that could improve our team... Arenas, B-Diddy, Redd, *DeShawn Stevenson*, Reggie Evans, Troy Murphy. Maybe Dalembert, Afflalo, *Nick Young*, AK47, CDR, Humphries in a ST with our TPE and a 1st. There are still options. I'm still waiting to see what "big deal" Mitch is pursuing.
> 
> I think we all assumed he had something lined up after the odom trade, but...


Get it done Mitch.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Here's a thought: what if we wait until Aaron Brooks comes back from China in March, and then get him in a sign-and-trade using our Odom TPE. Phoenix would certainly do it for a first round pick, and I doubt we'd have to give them that much.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Last day to amnesty and to use the Sasha TPE.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@Malcolm4Thomas: Damn...got Banged on by Kobe today lol...I tried...”


Apparantly Kobe's knee is fine...


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Rodney Stuckey is another guy who we should be pursuing. WTF is the front office doing? With our two TPEs, there's ZERO reason why Josh McRoberts should be the only FA even mentioned related to us since last Saturday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Can't use a TPE to pick up a FA unless it's through a sign and trade. Picks would most likely have to be involved. Unless a team is willing to take 2nd rounders from us, I doubt we'll use the TPEs right now. Our two 1st rounders are gonna be used as throw ins for a Dwight deal. But I could be wrong. We'll see...


----------



## jazzy1

I saw the ticker on free agent moves and it says the Mavs signed VC, signed Delonte West and traded for LO. 

it gets to the Lakers it says we signed Gerald Green, Malcolm Thomas and McRoberts. I bust out laughing ever time I see that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Reading play by play of the Lakers intros quad scrimmage. Apparantly Ebanks and Bynun are beasting. McBob is playing well too.


----------



## MojoPin

Hopefully Mitch can work out a deal with Baron Davis. If his back is ok, I could see him having a resurgent year on the Lakers.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I'd rather have LA sign Arenas > Davis.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If we're not making trades then I want Arenas too. If he sucks then just cut his ass. Couldn't hurt to offer him a one-year deal.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Damian Necronamous said:


> If we're not making trades then I want Arenas too. If he sucks then just cut his ass. Couldn't hurt to offer him a one-year deal.


I agree. Barring a trade he is probably the best option.


----------



## MojoPin

Has arenas cleared waivers?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

MojoPin said:


> Has arenas cleared waivers?


Yes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

So I realized why we weren't being mentioned with all these FAs like Crawford, Stuckey, AK47, Landry...

In the new CBA, teams over the luxury tax mark are not allowed to receive players in sign-and-trades. I definitely read that earlier, but had totally forgotten about it. F you Stern, Michael Jordan and Dan Gilbert.


----------



## Luke

Call me crazy but I'm still optimistic about Dwight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm hoping we have our sights set on Aaron Brooks. We need to put the full-court press on this guy as soon as he leaves China in March. Obviously we can only offer the minimum, but he'd get to start for this team and might be the guy we need to get over the hump. It'd be a great chance to up his stock and get a big pay day next summer. If that's not possible and we still don't have a PG by the trading deadline then taking on Barbosa is probably the next best option. Either that or swindling Devin Harris out of Utah....

We could even offer Brooks a 4-year MLE deal next summer if we amnestied MWP and managed to unload Walton and Blake in trades (by sending out 1st rd picks as well).


----------



## Jamel Irief

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm hoping we have our sights set on Aaron Brooks. We need to put the full-court press on this guy as soon as he leaves China in March. Obviously we can only offer the minimum, but he'd get to start for this team and might be the guy we need to get over the hump. It'd be a great chance to up his stock and get a big pay day next summer. If that's not possible and we still don't have a PG by the trading deadline then taking on Barbosa is probably the next best option. Either that or swindling Devin Harris out of Utah....
> 
> We could even offer Brooks a 4-year MLE deal next summer if we amnestied MWP and managed to unload Walton and Blake in trades (by sending out 1st rd picks as well).


I'll just break it to you now, nobody is thinking about Aaron Brooks but you. Certainly not Kupchak or Buss.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Well I hope that's not true.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

> Lakers management now passes along word there's only a slim chance Gasol will be traded.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ource=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=53295


----------



## MojoPin

Whelp baron is gone. I have a feeling were done signing free agents


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Who would we have cut to sign Baron? Caracter?

We seriously need to find somebody - AAANYbody to dump Walton on. Just throw in a first round pick and some cash and somebody has to take this bum - Sacramento maybe? Such a waste of a roster spot, it's just annoying.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Damian Necronamous said:


> Who would we have cut to sign Baron? Caracter?
> 
> We seriously need to find somebody - AAANYbody to dump Walton on. Just throw in a first round pick and some cash and somebody has to take this bum - Sacramento maybe? Such a waste of a roster spot, it's just annoying.


For your sake, I hope the Lakers make a trade or sign a player soon before you drive yourself crazy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@EricPincus: per @mcten Lakers still looking for another guard http://t.co/GtbR0hty -(would that be the Arenas option? unclear)”


...


----------



## Wilmatic2

^It better be the Arenas option.


----------



## JYD

Well sure will miss Shannon Brown's athleticism off the bench. He was key to our great start last year and we were almost unbeatable when he was playing well off the bench. A real spark at times.


Sorry for the attachment, I don't know how to post those as an image.


----------



## MojoPin

Should've gotten Nick Young. I find it hard to believe we couldn't offer him a better deal than the Wizards.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Clippers waived Willie Warren. Do we take a look at him?


----------



## Cris

Chuck Hayes anyone?


----------



## Pinball

This is shaping up to be one of those years...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@LakersNation: John Ireland says a source is telling him Dwight Howard will be traded to the Nets by tomorrow. Uh oh. http://t.co/YUQnuqHA”


****


----------



## Cris

It was pretty clear it was happening at this point. Orlando is rather dumb to accept a package surrounding Brook Lopez however.


----------



## Luke

Brooke Lopez sucks. Otis Smith sucks. This season is going to suck.

Deron Williams and Dwight are two of my favorite players, however, so I wouldn't mind either them or Derrick Rose taking out the Knicks, Celtics & Heat.

We'll rebuild and be back in contention soon enough. Can't win 'em all.


----------



## MojoPin

If drew can stay healthy then Dwight is unnecessary. Big if, I know. 

It's going to be depressing if cp3 lights the lakers up tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I don't know. I'd think I'd give up both Bynum and Gasol for Dwight. There are already question marks surrounding this team with just Bynum and Gasol. It's gamble either way. I'd rather gamble and assure a future than gamble on Bynums knee. 

Blake Fisher Morris
Kobe Barnes Kapono
Ebanks Metta Luke
Murphy McBob Hedo
Dwight Murphy McBob.

If Murphy can return to form and Ebanks can step up, that isn't too bad.


----------



## Luke

Hopefully Ebanks takes the Trevor Ariza route and turns into a stud. We really need all the help we can get.


----------



## Pinball

VanillaPrice said:


> Brooke Lopez sucks. Otis Smith sucks. This season is going to suck.
> 
> Deron Williams and Dwight are two of my favorite players, however, so I wouldn't mind either them or Derrick Rose taking out the Knicks, Celtics & Heat.
> 
> We'll rebuild and be back in contention soon enough. Can't win 'em all.


If nothing else, one of the things I'd love to see this season is Bynum prove he's clearly better than Brooke Lopez. I think he is but you still hear the opposite all the time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .“@LakersNation: RT @source24: Sounds like the Dwight to Nets rumor may have been planted by his agent to put pressure on the Magic and the Lakers.”


...


----------



## Laker Freak

So John Ireland just got punked? :laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle

excellent news!....unless its reverse reverse psychology....hmmmm


----------



## Pinball

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


Put pressure on Magic and Lakers or just the Lakers? Wouldn't Orlando know the veracity of any trade rumors?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Now that the Nets have re-signed Humphries, they don't really have the ability to take back one of Orlando's bad contracts as well.

In terms of a Dwight deal, I think we're pretty much in the driver's seat. I wouldn't be stunned if we eventually saw a deal that boiled down to Andrew, picks and/or Ebanks/Morris for Howard and Redick. The key will be acquiring him while keeping Gasol.

If the Lakers do want Dwight, they've got to hope that a team like the Bulls or Thunder doesn't suddenly jump into the mix. If you're the Thunder, how are you not considering a deal of Perkins, Ibaka and Harden for Dwight? It might be OKC, but could Dwight really turn down playing with Durant and Westbrook? Methinks not.


----------



## Ron

Damian Necronamous said:


> Now that the Nets have re-signed Humphries, they don't really have the ability to take back one of Orlando's bad contracts as well.
> 
> *In terms of a Dwight deal, I think we're pretty much in the driver's seat.* I wouldn't be stunned if we eventually saw a deal that boiled down to Andrew, picks and/or Ebanks/Morris for Howard and Redick. The key will be acquiring him while keeping Gasol.
> 
> If the Lakers do want Dwight, they've got to hope that a team like the Bulls or Thunder doesn't suddenly jump into the mix. If you're the Thunder, how are you not considering a deal of Perkins, Ibaka and Harden for Dwight? It might be OKC, but could Dwight really turn down playing with Durant and Westbrook? Methinks not.


Wrong.

The rumor is that the Nets are offering Brook Lopez *AND* five first round draft picks. Which is insane, I know, but Orlando doesn't give a shit about Hedo's bad contract is they can steal five first round draft picks from the Nets.

The Nets are out of their mind if they do that deal. Howard is good, but he ain't Jesus, for Christ's sake.


----------



## DaRizzle

Ron said:


> Lots of speculation but the bottom line is.......
> 
> NO.
> 
> No, Magic Johnson will not buy the Dodgers.
> 
> No, Magic Johnson will not bring an NFL team to Los Angeles.
> 
> No, Magic Johnson will not buy the Atlanta Thrashers and bring them to the Honda Center (did you see Atlanta's attendance tonight? Jesus, how do they survive there...).
> 
> No, Magic Johnson will not buy the Sac. Kings and bring them to the Honda Center.
> 
> No, no, no.
> 
> Magic Johnson wants to be a significant-share owner of the Detroit Pistons. Simple as that.


Ron's tact and wisdom strike again


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I believe the deal with the five first rounders had 3 of them going to Portland to add another player (Wallace) to the package going to Orlando with Lopez. It would have been Lopez, Wallace, and two firsts from Jersey going to Orlando. 3 first rounders going to Portland, and Dwight/Hedo going to Jersey. Obviously Portland said no.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Ron said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The rumor is that the Nets are offering Brook Lopez *AND* five first round draft picks. Which is insane, I know, but Orlando doesn't give a shit about Hedo's bad contract is they can steal five first round draft picks from the Nets.
> 
> The Nets are out of their mind if they do that deal. Howard is good, but he ain't Jesus, for Christ's sake.


I dunno man. When you consider that the team would have D12 and Deron Williams, those five first round picks will all be low-20s. In that sense, the picks just don't seem very valuable.

And yes, as KFS said, the Magic weren't getting all those picks. What the hell would they want with Gerald Wallace?


----------



## Sean

Lopez has a broken foot.

from twitter:

@Nets_PR: Nets Center Brook Lopez has been diagnosed with a stress fracture of the fifth metatarsal of the right foot.


----------



## jazzy1

Lope injury puts us in a better spot for Howard now I suppose. And Bynum's play last night highlighted his ability for the Magic. it might happen.


----------



## Luke

I feel like we've got a chance again.


----------



## Cris

> The Utah Jazz have traded Mehmet Okur to the New Jersey Nets in exchange for a future second-round pick, according to press release.


The Beginning of something else, or simply a replacement for Lopez?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I think just a replacement for Lopez for now, but he has an expiring contract, so he could definitely be used in a trade. Remember, Deron played with him in Utah so it's kind of a natural fit.


----------



## Jamel Irief

The suns waived pietrus today.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Isn't Pietrus a SF?


----------



## Luke

I'd take Peaches I guess.

What would be ideal if if we packaged Bynum + fillers for Dwight/Reddick, then flipped Pau + whatever for Scola/Martin in Houston. Houston gets Gasol and the Magic don't end up empty handed.

Get it done Mitch.


----------



## M.V.W.

VanillaPrice said:


> I'd take Peaches I guess.
> 
> What would be ideal if if we packaged Bynum + fillers for Dwight/Reddick, then flipped Pau + whatever for Scola/Martin in Houston. Houston gets Gasol and the Magic don't end up empty handed.
> 
> Get it done Mitch.


Dude said Peaches. But at least, the Magic wouldn't get both Gasol and Bynum.


----------



## Pinball

jazzy1 said:


> Lope injury puts us in a better spot for Howard now I suppose. And Bynum's play last night highlighted his ability for the Magic. it might happen.


If nothing else, I just want Bynum to have a great season and prove to everyone that he is as good as we think he is.


----------



## DCM

I'll be more curious to see the team Sunday. Five games without Bynum will certainly put the team through a hard test of stability.


----------



## Wilmatic2

VanillaPrice said:


> I'd take Peaches I guess.
> 
> What would be ideal if if we packaged Bynum + fillers for Dwight/Reddick, then flipped Pau + whatever for Scola/Martin in Houston. Houston gets Gasol and the Magic don't end up empty handed.
> 
> Get it done Mitch.


I like this. Do it Mitch!


----------



## Dominate24/7

VanillaPrice said:


> I'd take Peaches I guess.
> 
> What would be ideal if if we packaged Bynum + fillers for Dwight/Reddick, then flipped Pau + whatever for Scola/Martin in Houston. Houston gets Gasol and the Magic don't end up empty handed.
> 
> Get it done Mitch.


I like how you're thinking but don't they want us to take Hedo's contract? I wonder if there is a way to take jameer instead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Any team trading for Dwight is taking Hedo.


----------



## Luke

Swap Reddick out with Hedo then, those trades still put us back into contention.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> “@LakersReporter: Andrew Bynum's suspension was reduced by 1 game to 4. His first action will be on Dec. 31 vs. DEN. Check @Lakers for more soon.”


..


----------



## Floods

VanillaPrice said:


> Swap Reddick out with Hedo then, those trades still put us back into contention.


I'd ask for Nelson (Redick works too, but you guys are hurting for a PG) in addition to Howard and Turk. Orlando has a ton of guards on crappy contracts, it wouldn't cripple them to unload one. You're already giving them Gasol and Bynum (overpaying), and taking back Turk's contract as well. I don't think that would be unreasonable.


----------



## Luke

Floods said:


> I'd ask for Nelson (Redick works too, but you guys are hurting for a PG) in addition to Howard and Turk. Orlando has a ton of guards on crappy contracts, it wouldn't cripple them to unload one. You're already giving them Gasol and Bynum (overpaying), and taking back Turk's contract as well. I don't think that would be unreasonable.


If we're throwing both Gasol and Bynum at Orlando then absolutely, we need to get a point guard back. And that would probably mean Jameer. But in my dream scenario Pau is headed to Houston and we're receiving Kevin Martin and Luis Scola.


----------



## ceejaynj

Just my opinion, but everybody seems to be leaning towards a trade for Howard like he is our savior or the next coming of Christ. In comparing his career stats to Gasol's, Howard just holds a small edge in rebounding...that is it. Furthermore, he is a terrible shooter, especially from the FT line. Howard has an off-court edge in that he is five years younger than Gasol. Other than that, I would rather keep Gasol.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dwight's defensive impact....nuff said.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> .RT @LakersReporter: Mike Brown says he'll start Devin Ebanks on Sunday at SF, likely Josh McRoberts at PF.”


..


----------



## Basel

That's what I figured. Glad to hear Ebanks is starting.


----------



## Luke

ceejaynj said:


> Just my opinion, but everybody seems to be leaning towards a trade for Howard like he is our savior or the next coming of Christ. In comparing his career stats to Gasol's, Howard just holds a small edge in rebounding...that is it. Furthermore, he is a terrible shooter, especially from the FT line. Howard has an off-court edge in that he is five years younger than Gasol. Other than that, I would rather keep Gasol.


Your opinion is wrong. Dwight Howard is one of the best ten or so defensive players this league has ever seen.


----------



## ceejaynj

VanillaPrice said:


> Your opinion is wrong. Dwight Howard is one of the best ten or so defensive players this league has ever seen.


Howard is a good defensive player (I failed to mention his defense), but over his career he averages less than one block per game more than Gasol...and his average TOs per game is higher than Gasol (stats from nba.com). Both players have their strengths and weaknesses. Gasol is stronger and more versatile on offense; while Howard is stronger on defense. However, taking the whole package into consideration, I would rather have Gasol on my team if I was the coach.


----------



## Luke

ceejaynj said:


> Howard is a good defensive player (I failed to mention his defense), but over his career he averages less than one block per game more than Gasol...and his average TOs per game is higher than Gasol (stats from nba.com). Both players have their strengths and weaknesses. Gasol is stronger and more versatile on offense; while Howard is stronger on defense. However, taking the whole package into consideration, I would rather have Gasol on my team if I was the coach.


Dwight's numbers are skewed because he came out of high school and is just now entering his prime, whereas Gasol is over the hill and will do nothing but decline in the coming years.

Dwight has a gigantic edge on defense while still being a 23 PPG on 60% scorer, Pau has never been able to touch that. The only facet of Gasol's game that I would really and truly miss is his passing ability, which is phenomenal. That's it. Dwight is arguably the best player in the league right now (at worst top three) and Gasol isn't even in the top fifteen. It's a no brainer.


----------



## ceejaynj

VanillaPrice said:


> Dwight's numbers are skewed because he came out of high school and is just now entering his prime, whereas Gasol is over the hill and will do nothing but decline in the coming years.
> 
> Dwight has a gigantic edge on defense while still being a 23 PPG on 60% scorer, Pau has never been able to touch that. The only facet of Gasol's game that I would really and truly miss is his passing ability, which is phenomenal. That's it. Dwight is arguably the best player in the league right now (at worst top three) and Gasol isn't even in the top fifteen. It's a no brainer.


Howards FG% is better, but I'm not seeing a "gigantic" edge to Howard, except for the age factor:

*Howard Career PPG...18.2
Howard Career FG%...0.578
Gasol Career PPG....18.8
Gasol Career FG%....0.522*

Again, stats from nba.com.


----------



## M.V.W.

Well, having them together would be beastly.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Would the Lakers be willing to give up Gasol/Bynum if we could get Dwight/Turk/Jameer? I'm not sure what to think about that. We are giving up a lot, but our team would be more balanced.


----------



## Cris

I think they wouldnt think twice about it, the question is would Orlando give up Jameer as well.


----------



## Luke

ceejaynj said:


> Howards FG% is better, but I'm not seeing a "gigantic" edge to Howard, except for the age factor:
> 
> *Howard Career PPG...18.2
> Howard Career FG%...0.578
> Gasol Career PPG....18.8
> Gasol Career FG%....0.522*
> 
> Again, stats from nba.com.


I already debunked your career argument. Dwight is just now entering his prime, he's still getting better, Gasol is past his prime and declining. You can't look at these numbers in a vacuum without context and assume that they're on equal planes as players, that's ridiculous.

Take last year for example, Dwight put up 23/14 on 60% shooting without one above average playmaker on his team. Gasol put up 19/10 on 53%.

And all of this is disregarding defense, which is where Dwight blows Pau out of the water. He's the three time defending DPOY and Gasol has been reduced back to his old mediocre ways on that side of the floor. They are not comparable as players or prospects, and anyone who would think twice about swapping Pau for Howard needs to have their head examined immediately.


----------



## onelakerfan

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Would the Lakers be willing to give up Gasol/Bynum if we could get Dwight/Turk/Jameer? I'm not sure what to think about that. We are giving up a lot, but our team would be more balanced.


here is a better question. can we build a championship team aroung gasol or bynum. will eather one of those guys bring in another superstar free agent. 

i think DH brings us better present and future.


----------



## ceejaynj

VanillaPrice said:


> I already debunked your career argument. Dwight is just now entering his prime, he's still getting better, Gasol is past his prime and declining. You can't look at these numbers in a vacuum without context and assume that they're on equal planes as players, that's ridiculous.
> 
> Take last year for example, Dwight put up 23/14 on 60% shooting without one above average playmaker on his team. Gasol put up 19/10 on 53%.
> 
> And all of this is disregarding defense, which is where Dwight blows Pau out of the water. He's the three time defending DPOY and Gasol has been reduced back to his old mediocre ways on that side of the floor. They are not comparable as players or prospects, and anyone who would think twice about swapping Pau for Howard needs to have their head examined immediately.


There are certainly current and future pros and cons for both players. However, as I mentioned in an earlier post, if I was the coach of the Lakers...I would rather have Gasol on my team.


----------



## Pinball

Cris said:


> I think they wouldnt think twice about it, the question is would Orlando give up Jameer as well.


I hate Jameer Nelson is a John hates Tracy McGrady sort of way. Not his game, although I think he could stand to play better defense and pass the ball a bit more. Just from an aesthetic standpoint. He's like a smaller, squattier version of Fisher. Not nearly as good looking either. Okay, ****-erotic rant over.


----------



## JYD

I know a lot has been mentioned about upgrading at PG and after Fisher's showing last night I think that thought still remains. Nate Robinson is expected to clear waivers on Tuesday. How about signing Nate and having Blake be the back-up and putting Fish as the 3rd option. 

Yes Nate is 5'9" and yes he is a twitter drama queen but dude averaged 17.2 in 08-09 for the Knicks. He's a career .353 3-point shooter. He's not a great defender but he can at least stay in front of people. And he definitely makes us a lot more athletic and gives us that option to push the ball.

I'm not really saying he's a good option, all I'm saying is that he is better than anything we currently have, any free agent's (agent 0 is only decent pick-up available) and any pg's on the trading block.

What do ya think?


----------



## ceejaynj

JYD said:


> I know a lot has been mentioned about upgrading at PG and after Fisher's showing last night I think that thought still remains. Nate Robinson is expected to clear waivers on Tuesday. How about signing Nate and having Blake be the back-up and putting Fish as the 3rd option.
> 
> Yes Nate is 5'9" and yes he is a twitter drama queen but dude averaged 17.2 in 08-09 for the Knicks. He's a career .353 3-point shooter. He's not a great defender but he can at least stay in front of people. And he definitely makes us a lot more athletic and gives us that option to push the ball.
> 
> I'm not really saying he's a good option, all I'm saying is that he is better than anything we currently have, any free agent's (agent 0 is only decent pick-up available) and any pg's on the trading block.
> 
> What do ya think?


I watched him a lot when he played for the Knicks a few years back and he can certainly fill it up, that's for sure. He's only 27 years old and can still play. However, his defense is weak and he brings a lot of drama. I always liked him.


----------



## PHCrew

When do the Lakers play their first game?


----------



## Basel

They played yesterday...you can't be serious.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Cris said:


> I think they wouldnt think twice about it, the question is would Orlando give up Jameer as well.


I'd prefer Jameer but if they insist on keeping him we could take back Anderson instead. That would give us another shooter to space the floor. But our pg position would still be too weak for my tastes.


----------

